# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Rrëzimi i diktaturës komuniste sipas shtypit perëndimor

## RaPSouL

*Ndryshimi i sistemit, një këndvështrim ndryshe*


Duke filluar që nga ky numër, gazeta “Albania” sjell për lexuesit e saj një cikël shkrimesh që përcjell proceset e ndryshimeve demokratike, duke nisur që në zanafillë. Por, kësaj radhe nuk janë protagonistët e gjallë, apo ata që kanë lënë memuaret e tyre që flasin për kushtet në të cilat u krijuan, për ardhjen e demokracisë dhe momentet që e shoqëruan vit pas viti, duke filluar që nga 1986-a. Përmes një cikli shkrimesh të së përditshmes prestigjioze amerikane, “New York Times”, vijnë momente të rralla dhe të patreguara më parë për vendosjen e marrëdhënieve diplomatike të Shqipërisë me Perëndimin, imazhin që kishin të huaj për bastionin e fundit të komunizmit, eksodet masive drejt Italisë dhe Greqisë, ekzilin e shkrimtarit të madh Ismail Kadare drejt Francës, ardhjen e Peres De Cuelar në Shqipëri, udhëtimin e presidentit Ramiz Alia në pallatin e xhamtë të OKB-së në Nju-Jork apo edhe vizitën e sekretarit Amerikan të Shtetit Xhejms Bejker në Tiranë. Të gjitha këto ngjarje do të vijnë përmes këndvështrimit të gazetarëve amerikanë, të cilët në raportimet e tyre të asaj kohe sjellin detaje dhe momente të panjohura deri tani.
Në artikullin që po publikojmë sot flitet për një takim jozyrtar që ish-ambasadori ynë në OKB, Bashkim Pitarka, bëri me diplomatë amerikanë dhe rusë, i realizuar me ndërmjetësimin e një diplomati francez. Artikulli i shkruar më 8 shkurt të vitit 1987 nga Elaine Sciolino flet për “grackën” që iu bë ambasadorit shqiptar nga përfaqësuesit e Perëndimit, të cilët i merrnin informacionet për shtetin komunist kryesisht përmes kanaleve që kishin me vende të tjera. Në këtë artikull jepen detaje të mënyrës sesi Uashingtoni zyrtar kërkonte shtigje komunikimi dhe marrëdhënie me Shqipërinë komuniste, apo vendet e Bllokut Lindor, të cilat ishin shumë të vështira për t’u hapur.

Përgatiti: Albert Gjoka




*Kur një dremitje bëhet një akt diplomatik*

Nga ELAINE SCIOLINO
Publikuar më 8 shkurt 1987

Kur shefi i ri i delegacionit të Shqipërisë në Kombet e Bashkuara, Bashkim Pitarka, arriti në drekën e dhënë në apartamentin e shefit të delegacionit francez, ai dukej i nxehur teksa shikonte tre diplomatët amerikanë. “Unë nuk do t’i shtrëngoj duart me amerikanët dhe rusët”, - tha diplomati shqiptar me zë të lartë dhe të zhurmshëm. “Më kanë urdhëruar”. Joseph V. Reed, zëvendësshefi i delegacionit amerikan, i zgjati dorën si “pjesëtar i racës njerëzore”, por Pitarka e ktheu mbrapsht dhe i nervozuar për pritjen e rezervuar, dukej i sigurt se ata nuk ishin ulur në një radhë mospërfillëse në dhomën e ngrënies.
Disa veprime delikate në diplomaci zgjidhen me lidhjet përmes vendeve që nuk kanë marrëdhënie formale. Shtetet e Bashkuara, si dhe vendet e tjera, përdorin përgatitjet e komplikuara, të cilat variojnë sipas shkallës së miqësisë apo edhe nevojave praktike. Për shembull, Uashingtoni u përfaqësua në Iran përmes Ambasadës Zvicerane në kohën kur radikalët islamikë pushtuan Ambasadën Amerikane në vitin 1979. Për shkak të synimeve iraniane dhe frikës për sigurinë e tyre, asnjë nga diplomatët amerikanë nuk punonte më atje. Në Uashington, Irani është përfaqësuar teknikisht nga Ambasada Algjeriane, por ajo operon edhe me zyra nëpër disa qytete. Shtetet e Bashkuara i lejojnë iranianët të punojnë atje, për të bashkëpunuar me kërkesat e partnerëve të qindra iranianëve në Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës. Iranianët kanë përfaqësuar Teheranin në Uashington. Ata ishin të pajisur me pasaporta ose me leje qëndrimi. Këto kanale zakonisht nuk funksionojnë plotësisht, sepse Irani dyshonte në neutralitetin e Zvicrës. Gjatë negociatave, javën e fundit për lirimin e korrespondentit të “Wall Street Journal”, Gerald F. Seib, autoritetet zvicerane ishin të paafta të merrnin ndonjë përgjigje nga zyrat e Ministrisë së Jashtme. Turqia dhe Pakistani, të cilat kanë marrëdhënie të mira me të dyja palët, ndihmuan në realizimin e kësaj marrëveshjeje.
Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës i shkëputën marrëdhëniet diplomatike me Libanin, pasi një turmë njerëzish dogjën Ambasadën Amerikane në vitin 1979 dhe Belgjika përfaqësoi interesat e këtij vendi. Demonstruesit antiamerikanë marshonin shpesh edhe përpara Ambasadës së Belgjikës në Tripoli.
Në rastin e Shqipërisë, e cila përjashton çdo kontakt me secilën superfuqi dhe disa qeveri të tjera që Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës nuk i njohin, për shembull Koreja e Veriut, Vietnami, Kamboxhia dhe Angola, pa lidhje formale, marrëdhëniet janë përfaqësuar nëpërmjet shteteve të treta.
Por zyrtarët amerikanë dhe vietnamezë takohen rregullisht në Hanoi dhe në qytetin Ho Chi Minh dhe diskutonin për fatin e amerikanëve të humbur që nga koha e Luftës së Vietnamit. Angola është një tjetër rast delikat. Zyrtarë e Departamentit të Shtetit pranuan se vetëm një marrëveshje informale me ambasadat perëndimore ndihmoi në mbrojtjen e shtetasve amerikanëve atje.
Në Kubë, përsëri biznesi amerikan është i përfshirë nga një seksion interesash nën rrethanat dhe përkujdesjen zvicerane, që operon më shumë si një ambasadë. Ajo ka rreth 20 diplomatë amerikanë brenda saj. Havana dhe Uashingtoni kanë përdorur interesat e tyre rajonale për negociata me objektiva si ndëshkimi i rrëmbyesve të avionëve dhe emigrimit të kubanëve në Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës. Por disa çështje si trupat kubane në Angola, janë diskutuar në nivelet më të larta. Në Nikaragua dhe Afganistan, megjithëse Uashingtoni financon edhe rebelët antiqeveri, megjithatë ka marrëdhënie diplomatike dhe ambasadë. Por vendi i ambasadorit është i lirë në Kabul që prej vitit 1979, kur u krye vrasja e ambasadorit amerikan Adolph Dubs.
Mbase vendi më i përshtatshëm për lidhjet mes vendeve që kishin armiqësi ose nuk kishin marrëdhënie, ishin Kombet e Bashkuara, ku shumë vende mbanin përfaqësuesit e tyre. Bisedimet për rivendosjen e marrëdhënieve të Shteteve të Bashkuara me Mongolinë muajin e fundit u drejtuan nga shefi i delegacionit amerikan, Vernon A. Walters dhe zëvendësshefi Herbert S. Okun, të cilët flisnin rusisht, gjuhë e përdorur kryesisht nga pjesa dërrmuese e diplomatëve mongolezë.
Çështjet e Departamentit të Shtetit udhëzoheshin me shpjegime në detaje duke përcaktuar edhe mënyrën e drejtimit për zyrtarët, të cilët takoheshin me diplomatë nga vendet kundërshtare. “Dremitem tek ata dy herë, thotë ai, kur ata nuk reagojnë, unë tërhiqem”.


Albania
26 Shtator 2007

----------


## RaPSouL

*Shpëtimi i jahtit, interpretime për “shkrirje akujsh”*


Shpëtimi dhe lënia e lirë e një jahti amerikan me katër persona në bord nga autoritetet shqiptare solli një pështjellim të çuditshëm tek Uashingtoni zyrtar në qershorin e vitin 1987. Që prej ndërprerjes së marrëdhënieve diplomatike nuk kishte patur asnjë shenjë afrimi. Dhënia e ndihmës dhe lirimi i tyre pa asnjë lloj problemi solli reagime të ndryshme tek autoritetet amerikane, ku disa prej të cilëve e interpretuan si një shenjë për “shkrirjen e akujve” mes dy vendeve. Të gjithë ngjarjen dhe interpretimet në lidhje me të, e ndodhur në qershorin e vitit 1987, e sjell artikulli i radhës së “New York Times”, që gazeta ofron për lexuesit, ku trajtohen edhe hamendësimet për një hapje të mundshme të Shqipërisë me Perëndimin, si dhe opinionet e ndryshme të diplomatëve të ndryshëm.

*
Si e lanë të lirë shqiptarët jahtin amerikan në vitin 1987*

Nga HENRY KAMM

Në largimin e ftohtë nga armiqësia e gjatë e tij me Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës, Shqipëria shpëtoi (çliroi) një jaht privat të një amerikani që kishte hyrë në ujërat territoriale gjatë një stuhie që kishte ndodhur në qershor, duke i strehuar katër udhëtarët e tij për tri ditë me radhë dhe duke i lejuar ata më pas që të vazhdojnë udhëtimin pasi ishte përmirësuar moti. Në një mënyrë krejt të jashtëzakonshme, kur ekzistonte një atmosferë mosnjohjeje mes dy vendeve që nga fundi i Luftës së Dytë Botërore, Ambasada Shqiptare këtu kishte njoftuar Ambasadën Amerikane për shpëtimin e tyre, si dhe marrjen e një shprese formale diplomatike të falënderimit nga Shtetet e Bashkuara. Të dyja ambasadat konfirmuan shpëtimin e tyre dhe shkëmbimin e shkresave zyrtare për transferimin e personave të shpëtuar, por thanë se incidenti nuk kishte shënuar ndonjë shenjë domethënëse në marrëdhëniet midis dy shteteve. Megjithatë, një diplomat shqiptar tha se ai e dinte, por nuk kishte dërguar ndonjë shkresë tjetër në drejtim të autoriteteve amerikane, ku të shprehej kërkesa për viza nga delegacioni në Kombet e Bashkuara.
Një zbutje nga pozicionet
Një nga katër personat e shpëtuar ishte një femër belge, por që pa asnjë njoftim, ishte dërguar tek Ambasada e Belgjikës. Një diplomat perëndimor tha se rasti i shpëtimit nuk ishte në pajtim me veprimet e shkuara të autoriteteve shqiptare. Më tej ai vijon se dërgimi i një mesazhi njerëzor tek Shtetet e Bashkuara, i cili nuk ishte ndodhur, ndikoi në zbutjen e klimës së marrëdhënieve, krahasuar me pozicionet e mëparshme. Shqipëria është ekstremisht vigjilente për ruajtjen e vijës bregdetare të saj në Adriatik, e cila kufizohej në Veri me Jugosllavinë, ndërsa në Jug me Greqinë.
Në papërkulshmërinë e saj, qeveria e Tiranës kishte mbajtur nën kontroll të gjithë shtetasit prej 2.9 milionësh që të jepnin sinjale të vazhdueshme për spiunët e dyshimtë dhe kishte mosbesim për këdo që i afrohej territorit të vendit.
Po në fundin e vitit 1987, një anije e rojave tregtare shqiptare, në vendin ku ndodhi shpëtimi, qëlloi dhe vrau dy pushues francezë, të cilët kishin ardhur nga ishulli grek i Korfuzit në një ekskursion për zhytje në ujë për të nxjerrë perla.
Diplomati thotë duke përshkruar incidentin e qershorit se koha e keqe bëri që velat ta çonin anijen drejt bregut dhe ata të kërkonin ndihmë. Ata ishin shpëtuar dhe iu ishin dhënë të gjitha ndihmat e nevojshme dhe më pas kishin vazhduar qetësisht udhëtimin në det”.
“Ne nuk mund t’i linim ata të mbyteshin”, - vazhdonte diplomati. Çdokush mund të kishte bërë të njëjtën gjë. Unë jam i sigurt se edhe amerikanët mund të kishin bërë të njëjtën gjë. Një ambasador europian tha: “Ky është një rast i veçantë kur shqiptarët bëjnë gjëra të zakonshme”.
Brenda në jaht ishte pronari amerikan, një çift amerikan dhe një femër me shtetësi belge. Ambasada Amerikane tha se ndalimi dhe marrja e emrave të tyre ishte bërë në mënyrë të rregullt. Një diplomat shqiptar pohoi se incidenti i shpëtimit nuk është një sinjal për ndryshimin e qëndrimit ndaj Shteteve të Bashkuara. Për këtë ngjarje, një zyrtar i vjetër amerikan mendon se është shenjë afrimi dhe se
Shtetet e Bashkuara duhet të ndërmarrin hapat për një marrëdhënie normale me Shqipërinë. Por ai thotë se di se nuk ka iniciativë nga pala tjetër.
Që nga vdekja e udhëheqësit kryesor komunist shqiptar, Enver Hoxha, në vitin 1985, edhe pasardhësi i tij, Ramiz Alia, e ka çuar vendin e tij në drejtim të ngadaltë për hapjen e madhe me Europën Perëndimore. Lidhjet e pakta kanë qenë krijuar me Gjermaninë Perëndimore, me shpresën se marrëdhëniet diplomatike do të hapen shumë shpejt edhe me Francën, Italinë dhe Greqinë, me të cilën marrëdhëniet tashmë ekzistojnë.


Artikulli është botuar më 13 shtator të vitit 1987
Titulli është redaksional


Përgatiti: Albert Gjoka

Albania
28/09/2007

----------


## RaPSouL

*Deklarata e Reis Maliles në OKB: Jemi gati për hapje*


Nga Paul Lewis

Dy nga vendet më të izoluara të regjimeve komuniste, Afganistani dhe Shqipëria kanë bërë të qartë sot në Asamblenë e Përgjithshme se për arsye të ndryshme, janë duke parë mundësinë për të dalë nga izolimin e tyre.
Përfaqësuesi i qeverisë afgane që mbështetet nga sovjetikët, ministri i Jashtëm Abdul Ëakil i bëri thirrje Pakistanit dhe liderëve guerilas të fshehur, që të nisin bisedimet rreth rinjohjes së qeverisë kombëtare dhe të mbyllin luftën që ka “rrënuar ekonominë tonë kombëtare”.
“Progresi i ekonomisë kombëtare të Afganistanit në 50 vitet e fundit, është bllokuar në masën e ¾ të saj”, - tha ministri i Jashtëm, duke përmendur 2000 shkolla, 350 ura dhe 258 fabrika, të realizuara përmes projekteve të zhvillimit të Afganistanit, por që tani janë shkatërruar tërësisht.”
Ministri i Jashtëm afgan foli edhe për “progresion radikal” në negociatat e Gjenevës midis qeverisë së tij dhe Pakistanit, të cilën e përfaqësojnë guerilasit, për përcaktimin e kohës së bisedimeve dhe tërheqjen e rusëve. Ai nënvizoi mospërputhjet rreth kohës së pakët të bisedimeve, “vetëm 8 muaj''
Gjithashtu, ai paraqiti zotimin për koncesionet sovjetike në këto bisedime, duke thënë se në ruandin tjetër të negociatave, ende pa përvojë, do të provohet përfundimisht nëse Pakistani si negociator për guerilasit shfaq realizëm politik. Plani i Kabulit është kritikuar, por ende ka lider të rëndësishëm guerilas që janë dakort të diskutojnë për planin e rinjohjes së qeverisë së Kabulit, i cili mund të krijojë një koalicion efektiv qeverisës, të kontrolluar nga Partia Komuniste Afgane, pas tërheqjes së sovjetikëve. Javën e fundit kryeministri Mohammad Khan Junejo, i njohur si rezultativ në Pakistan, hodhi poshtë propozimet e tij dhe përcaktoi alternativat me liderët guerilas.
Folësi (përfaqësuesi) për Shqipërinë, e cila ka ndjekur kryesisht politikën e izolimit total, ministri i Jashtëm Reis Malile bëri të qartë sot se “vendi i tij ka planifikuar që të vazhdojë ngrohjen graduale të marrëdhënieve me Lindjen dhe Perëndimin, sipas rrugës, të cilën Ramiz Alia ndërmori që pas vdekjes së Enver Hoxha në vitin 1985.
Zoti Malile tha përmes fjalimit të tij të shprehur në mënyrë disi të papërcaktuar, se “Shqipëria është për paqe dhe stabilitet për rajonin e Ballkanit dhe është gati të marrë pjesë në takimet dhe bisedimet dy apo shumë-palëshe”. Ai shtoi se “Shqipëria është në favor të zhvillimit të marrëdhënieve ndërkombëtare dhe do të vazhdojë të marrë pjesë aktivisht në këto marrëdhënie”.
Fjalimet nga çdo vend tjetër, si edhe komentet, kaluan pa u vënë re në Asamblenë e Përgjithshme. Por, në rastin e Shqipërisë, diplomatët thanë se “ato ishin të dhëna domethënëse, të pohuara nga vendimi i qeverisë së re se të zvogëlojë gradualisht deri në heqjen e barrierave hermetike në këtë bastion të fundit të komunizmit stalinist me shumicën e vendeve të botës.
Ditën e sotme, në fjalën e tij, një anëtar i koalicionit të Kamboxhias, kundërshtoi pushtimin vietnamez të mbështetur nga Bashkimi Sovjetik të vendit të tij dhe akuzoi Hanoin për përdorimin e gjenocidit, si dhe synimin për ndryshimin dhe eliminimin e kulturës kamboxhiane brenda një federate të drejtuar nga vietnamezët.
“Lufta e padrejtë dhe e pandërprerë nga liderët e Hanoit nuk është luftë e zakonshme agresioni, por një luftë genocidi”, - tha përfaqësuesi kamboxhian Son Sann, i cili është kryeministri i qeverisë kamboxhiane në ekzil, e njohur edhe nga Kombet e Bashkuara. Ai tha se “qëllimi përfundimtar është që Kamboxhia të “vietnamizohet” me trup dhe me shpirt”


Artikulli është në publikuar në “New York Times” më 29 shtator 1987
Titulli është redaksional

Përgatiti: Albert Gjoka

Albania
09/29/2007

----------


## RaPSouL

*Si u prit Ismail Kadare nga lexuesit amerikanë në vitin 1987*


Pa dyshim që në të gjitha kohërat vepra e Ismail Kadaresë “Kronikë në gur” është vlerësuar nga të gjithë. Ky fakt provohet kur edhe vetë sheh sesi u prit kjo vepër në Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës rreth 20 vjet më parë. E përditshmja amerikane i kushton rëndësi daljes së kësaj vepre, bashkë me disa të tjera të Kadaresë në Amerikë. Ndonëse ishte i njohur shumë në Europë, shkrimtari shqiptar vjen me shumë mistere për lexuesit e kontinentit tjetër. Është Leonie Caldecott, një ndër gazetarët që shkruante edhe për mediat britanike, që bëri artikullin për veprën e përkthyer të Kadaresë, e cila ishte edhe autore e një libri të njohur për kohën. Vlerësimet për këtë libër vijnë si rezultat i njohjes së hollësishme të veprës, por me pak njohje për Ismail Kadarenë, i vetmi shkrimtar shqiptar që njihej në Perëndim.


Leonie Caldecott*

Në qendër të “Kronikë në gur” është një skemë në të cilën rrëfimtari, një djalë i ri shqiptar, kur qytetin e kishte përfshirë një peripeci e Luftës së Dytë Botërore, është marrë nga gjyshi që të vizitojë shtëpinë e një shpikësi. Ai kishte thënë se kishte dizajnuar një aeroplan të fuqishëm që punonte me parim e “perpetum mobile”. Si një banor i qytetit që së fundi ka nisur të përballet me bombardimet nga ajri, sajesa e mrekullueshme ishte jo vetëm një mbrojtjen praktike, por gjithashtu, “nderi” tek njerëzi e turpëruar nga makina e luftës që ishte sulur kundër tyre. Megjithatë, djali kuptonte se sajesa e shkërmoqur, model elefanti, paraqitej një dështim i pashpresë.
Ky perceptim është mbështetur pjesërisht në realizëm dhe pjesërisht mbi fantazinë, e cila bazohej nga kohët e këqija. Çdo fuqi ushtarake ka një kërcënim të vazhdueshëm në dukje, siç ishte edhe një bombardues italian, që kohët e fundit kishte rënë poshtë në qytetin e vjetër dhe të gurtë. Kjo përplasje, të cilën e besonin pleqtë e urtë dhe të mençur, është shkëmbyer për sigurinë metalike të teknologjisë moderne, e zhveshur nga të gjitha trishtimet e këtij romani imponues. Hedhjet e Ismail Kadaresë në rrëfenjën e tij, në skena të tilla si kjo dhe të tjera, janë çelësa të sigurt marrëdhëniesh. Pjesëmarrja e djalit në botën e qytetit magjik dhe ngjarjet që e rrethojnë atë, të sjellin ndër mend lidhjen e ngushtë me gjyshin e tij, që vepron si përcjellës për thashethemet vendase, të mbetura akoma si një ndër shumë elementet normale dhe të qëndrueshme në jetën e nipit të tij. Kjo i përmbledh të gjitha në dhënien e çudirave të personazheve që lëvizin brenda dhe jashtë jetës, të tillë si djali verdhacuk që fanitet në puset e qytetit dhe rezervuarët pas rënies së errësirës, duke kërkuar për trupin e një vajze që e dashuron dhe që është i bindur se atë e ka vrarë familja e saj, pas nxjerrjes së sekretit për një përqafim pasionant gjatë një sulmi ajror.
Personazhi, përmes ndërgjegjes së një fëmije, me një adoleshencë të shkurtër, i jep mundësinë Kadaresë të mjegullojë linjën midis faktit dhe fantazisë, pa një moment flijues të realizimit thelbësor të novelës. Sjellja armiqësore në të cilën djali percepton mjedisin e tij, për shembull, ai shikon ujin, njëkohësisht “si mik dhe armik të qytetit të gurtë”, ku “nuk ishte e lehtë të ishe fëmijë”. Pikërisht kjo është thelbësore në rrugën e shkrimtarit për të përcjellë të vërtetën rreth situatës. Përmes një niveli të moskuptimit të gjërave nga fëmija, ngjarjet që ndikojnë në jetën e tij, shumë paragjykime nga të rriturit garantojnë një largpamje që përçon vuajtjen e këtij njeriu, më tepër shpirtërisht sesa çdo shprese tjetër që mund ta bëjë. Që në fillim të romanit ai dhe miqtë e tij më të mirë zhytën në krupën për kasaphanën e qenieve kafshërore. Nga fundi ideja e gjakut ka mbisunduar qytetin më shumë në hapësirë në lidhje me varjet, vrasjet dhe therjet e shokëve, kushërinjve dhe fqinjëve që janë përshkruar me një vështrim të njëtrajtshëm, të vlerësuara pashmangshëm. Si në skenën te shtëpia e shpikjes, gjendja shpirtërore e fëmijëve ka kaluar nga gëzimi, përmes mërzisë tek indiferenca.
Në këtë mënyrë, Kadareja ia ka dalë mbanë të krijojë një rrëfenjë që kapërcen tragjedinë specifike të Shqipërisë. Rritja në moshë e rrëfimtarit të tij pa emër qëndron si një fillim brezash në tërësi brenda efekteve të mpira të dhunës. Në të njëjtën kohë, fëmija është në disa sense thjesht ri-jetimi i historisë së këtij njeriu, i cili që në shekujt e kaluar dhe deri tani ka përjetuar gjendje që vijnë nga pushtimet e panumërta të ushtrive që nga italianët, grekët dhe më parë turqit. Madje shprehitë e përcjella për kontroll nga partizanët komunistë shqiptarë kanë të njëjtat shenja dalluese, në të cilat simpatia njerëzore është sakrifikuar tek ideologjia dhe jo tek drejtësia.
Vepra e Ismail Kadaresë (e përkthyer në anglisht), e cila ka përfshirë poezi dhe tetë novela të tjera, akoma nuk ka fituar vëmendje në SHBA, ndërsa është shijuar në Europë. Rrëfimet e tij janë krahasuar me ato të Gabriel Garcia Marquez. Sigurisht ai nxit të njëjtin dyshim ironik në kuptimin e jetës së parë, në mënyrë magjike nga një fëmijë, e cila është shumë më e madhe dhe realiste sesa ajo e të rriturve. Suksesi i “Kronikë në gur” është ajo që nuk e ka bërë të nevojshëm që të shmanget nga njësimi i shijimit estetik të kohës, hapësirës dhe veprimit, të realizuara në këtë ndërthurje të realizmit me fantazinë.

Publikuar më 24 janar 1988 në gazetën “New York Times”
Titulli është redaksional

Albania
1 Tetor 2007

----------


## RaPSouL

*Sekretet e zbuluara nga gazetari amerikan në Shqipërinë e vitit 1989*


Nga Marvine Howe*

Për shumë vjet dëshiroja që të vizitoja Shqipërinë, tokën e shqiponjës, e njohur për prejardhjen e saj nga Iliria e lashtë dhe që ka konsumuar historinë e saj duke luftuar kundër pushtuesve të huaj. Por Shqipëria (emër i thënë nga gazetari, - shën. red.), e njohur si Albania, ka qenë vendi më i kontrolluar dhe më i izoluar në Europë. E drejtuar nga lideri stalinist Enver Hoxha për 40 vjet, Shqipëria i ktheu krahët SHBA-ve, Bashkimit Sovjetik dhe Kinës, duke preferuar që të ecë e vetme. Gjer në kohët e fundit, Republika Popullore Socialiste e Shqipërisë ishte pothuajse e mbyllur për amerikanët, përveç ndonjë përjashtimi të përzgjedhur me kujdes të shqiptaro-amerikanëve. Por tani, presidenti Ramiz Alia, i cili mori drejtimin që pas vdekjes së zotit Hoxha në vitin 1985, ka filluar që të hapë portat në mënyrë të limituar për turistët e huaj. Përafërsisht, 100 mijë shtetas të huaj vizituan Shqipërinë këtë vit, ku vetëm një grusht prej tyre janë amerikanë.
Në fund të tetorit unë iu bashkova një grupi grek të organizuar në Athinë për një tur 6-ditor në Shqipëri. Përshtypjet tona në përgjithësi për shtetin komunist të Ballkanit, që shtrihej përgjatë Adriatikut, ishin të ndryshme.
Kishte një sharmë të paepur dhe të thyer vendi malor, i cili ishte më i vogël sesa Marylandi dhe që kishte një popullsi vetëm 3 milionë banorë. Shqipëria, e cila shtrihet mes Jugosllavisë në Veri dhe Greqisë në Jug, botërisht është njohur në vitin 1950. Shoqëria e izoluar shqiptare dukej se kishte shpëtuar nga sëmundjet moderne, si: përdorimi i drogës, alkoolit, krimit të dhunshëm, SIDA-s dhe mbipopullimit të makinave. Ajo ishte praktikisht një parajsë mjedisore, me një ajër përgjithësisht të pandotur, parqe, plazhe dhe natyrë të pastër, si dhe ushqime të freskëta. Shteti garantonte strehimin për qytetarët, shërbimin shëndetësor falas, shkollimin dhe mundësitë kulturore. Por, këto avantazhe kishin një kosto (haraç): heqjen totale të lirisë së fjalës dhe lëvizjes; nxjerrjen jashtë ligjit të të gjitha besimeve fetare dhe ndalimin e ushtrimit të tyre; zhdukjen e pronës private, përfshirë edhe përdorimin e makinave personale.
Sigurimi (i thënë nga autori me këtë emër, - shën. red.) ose policia sekrete ishte kudo dhe cilido që bënte vetëm një shenjë mund të ndëshkohej deri në 3 vjet burg.
Gjatë gjithë kohës dhe kontakteve tona ishim të kontrolluar dhe sa më shumë shkonim tutje, çuditeshim sesi Shqipëria dukej e arratisur nga vorbulla e ndryshimeve që ishte përfshirë pjesa më e madhe e vendeve të Europës Juglindore.
Unë mësova rreth turit nga përfaqësuesi grek i “Albturist”, agjencia shtetërore turistike zyrtare.
Ishim një grup me 22 persona, ku shumica ishin grekë, dy greko-australianë, një greko-amerikan. Disa anëtarë të grupit kishin qenë në Shqipëri edhe më parë dhe po shkonin për të takuar të afërmit e tyre, pasi rreth 200 mijë grekë etnikë jetonin në Jugun e Shqipërisë (e dhënë kjo që gazetari mund ta ketë marrë nga bashkudhëtarët, shtetas grekë, – shën. red.), por shumica prej nesh ishim kureshtarë për të mësuar rreth jetës së shtetit të fundit stalinist në Europë.
Ishte një verë xixëlluese indiane në Greqi, e cila ka të mirat e saj. Udhëtimi ynë 320 kilometra nga veriu drejt kufirit shqiptar u ndoq nga ishulli i mrekullueshëm i Korfuzit. Pastaj kaluam përmes zonës kodrinore me liqene në Janinë drejt kufirit grek dhe më fund në Kakavijë.
Pa kaluar ende asnjë person në anën tjetër të kufirit, shoferi ynë gazmor i autobusit, Kostas Mantalas, që kishte marrë më shumë se 40 ekskursionistë për t’i çuar drejt Shqipërisë, na shpjegoi shkurtimisht se çfarë duhej të bënim: Ne duhej të deklaronim monedhat e huaja dhe çdo gjë me vlerë si orët, stolitë e çmuara dhe kamerat. Kostas paralajmëroi se gjëja kryesore ishte që të mos kishim materiale pornografike apo edhe religjioze. Po ashtu, të mos fotografohej në kufi sepse ishte zonë ushtarake. Në të vërtetë, kufiri dukej si një kamp ushtarak me një gardh me tela me gjemba dhe bunkerë të vegjël, të gjithë mbi kodra. Zyrtarët shqiptarë, njerëzisht, na ftuan që të nxirrnin jashtë bagazhet për inspektim, duke nënvizuar se të gjitha dhuratat për shqiptarët duhet të deklaroheshin dhe të paguanim taksat doganore. Ne takuam në kufi dy shoqëruesit shqiptarë të turit, që e prezantuan veten e tyre si Spiro dhe Eleftheria; ata flisnin greqisht, por jo anglisht, por bashkudhëtarët e mi grekë do të shërbenin si përkthyes. Ndërsa ne përshkonim rrugën në cep të jugut të Shqipërisë, rruga kalonte përmes maleve të zymta. Nuk kishte trafik, përveç ndonjë kalimtari të rastësishëm; disa transportonin mallra me gomar ose me karroca që tërhiqeshin nga qetë. “Përgjithësisht, kjo hapësirë ishte e shkretuar gjatë Luftës së Dytë Botërore, por tani të gjitha krahinat kanë ujë dhe elektricitet”, - tha Spiro, duke treguar hidrocentralin “Josif Stalin”. Destinacioni ynë i parë ishte Saranda, e njohur si perla e Rivierës Shqiptare. Nga larg qyteti ngjante si një amfiteatër përreth gjirit me palma. Ndryshimi kryesor ishte se këtu nuk kishte makina private. Ne takuam një grup turistësh francezë që kishin qenë duke notuar dhe shijuar ujin e pastër dhe temperaturën e butë. U vendosëm në hotel “Butrinti”, që ishte më i miri i qytetit. Dhoma ime ishte e pastër. Kishte ujë të bollshëm dhe të ngrohtë, por nuk kishte perde; mekanizmat e banjës nuk punonin gjithmonë, ndërsa letra e tualetit ishte vrazhdë; krevati ishte i përkulshëm, si dhe nuk kishte radio apo televizor. Por unë kisha një ballkon në dhomën time, me pamje nga ishulli, me një perde te dera e jashtme e tij. Kur dola për një shëtitje përgjatë bregut, pashë vetëm një grup burrash dhe djemsh që po bënin ritualin e tyre të përnatshëm në shëtitoren që kishte një kafe qendrore. Dritat ishin të zbehta dhe mungesa e makinave në qytet të krijonte një ndjesi të frikshme.
“Ne presim turistë grekë, italianë, francezë, gjermanë, por jo rusë dhe amerikanë”, - tha një shitëse në librarinë kryesore, e cila shihte me kureshtje dhe mosbesim turistin amerikan. Këtu nuk ka asnjë revistë apo gazetë në gjuhë të huaj, por vetëm kujtimet e Enver Hoxhës në gjuhën angleze dhe frënge. Në hollin e hotelit disa shqiptarë ishin duke biseduar me të afërmit-vizitorë që vinin nga jashtë, por ata nuk lejoheshin që të qëndronin brenda hotelit turistik ose që të hanin drekë apo darkë me turistët në mjediset e tij. Dreka, si edhe të gjitha vaktet, ishin çështje grupi, pasi kontrolloheshin nga dy shoqëruesit shqiptarë. Nuk kishte meny alternative, por ushqimi kishte shije dhe ishte kuzhinë e njëjtë ose e ngjashme me atë greke.
Që në natën e parë ne kishim supë pule, mish dhe perime si dhe krem (puding) për ëmbëlsirë. Pijet ishin veçmas, por nuk ishin të shtrenjta. Në lokal ishte afishuar një shishe “Merlot” i kuq dhe një shishe me ujë mineral “Glina”, që kushtonin 15 lekë, rreth 2 dollarë. Për argëtimin në mbrëmje kishte një klub nate, ku ndodhej një orkestër energjike që argëtonte grupet e turistëve me muzikë tradicionale shqiptare dhe greke. Ditën tjetër, pas një mëngjesi me omëletë, bukë, mjaltë të freskët dhe një kafe shumë të hollë, ne bëmë një udhëtim të shkurtër në Sarandë. Dyqanet ushqimore dukeshin të mbushura me mallra që kultivoheshin në këtë zonë, si: lakra, presh, piper, domate, portokaj, mandarina dhe mollë, por nuk kishte prodhime të importuara. Në pazarin e përditshëm qumështi ishte me shumicë, prej të cilit prodhohej një djathë i bardhë. Nuk kishte kasap, por mësova nga vendasit se mishi ishte me racion, përgjithësisht, rreth 2 pounds për familje çdo dy javë. Sipas banorëve vendas, bagëtitë ishin e vetmja gjë që kishin dhe se ishte mundësi për eksportin e tyre.

Vijon në numrin tjetër

Autori është reporter i stafit “Metropolitan” i “New York Times”

Shkrimi është publikuar më 10 dhjetor 1989
Titulli është redaksional


Përgatiti: Albert Gjoka

Albania
2 Tetor 2007

----------


## RaPSouL

*Fundi i aventurës në Shqipërinë komuniste të vitit ‘89*


Marvine Howe


Vijon nga numri i kaluar

Duke u larguar nga Saranda udhëtojmë në brendësi të rrugës, përgjatë vargmalit perëndimor, - “e vetmja moçalishte e hapur përpara 1944-s”, - thotë Spiro. Tani lugina e lumit Drino prodhonte më shumë grurë, oriz, bathë dhe rriteshin dhentë. Pashë makineri të vogla bujqësore dhe vetëm një grua që punonte në arë, e cila po prashiste me shat.
Mbi luginë, si mbretëri përrallore shtrihej Gjirokastra, e cila të jepte përshtypjen e një kështjelle të argjendtë.

*Qyteti i gurtë*
Vendlindja e Enver Hoxhës dhe e shkrimtarit më të mirë bashkëkohor, Ismail Kadare, Gjirokastra, ishte shpallur një monument kulture. Shtëpia e z. Hoxha tani është Muzeu i Luftës për Çlirimin Kombëtar. Nga fortesa majë malit, qyteti mesjetar, me rrugët e kalldrëmta e të ngushta dhe shtëpitë e gurta me tjegullat e rrasëta, ngjante si argjend.
Kalaja është tani Muzeu Kombëtar i Armatimeve, ku kishte të ekspozuar argjent të hershëm, pushkë të florinjta dhe kama, armë të rigjetura nga gjermanët dhe italianët në Luftën e Dytë Botërore dhe një avion spiun të Forcave Ajrore të Shteteve të Bashkuara të Amerikës që kishte rënë në vitin 1950.
Kur ra muzgu, qarkullimi në qytet bëhej tmerrsisht i rrezikshëm. Kishte vetëm pak karroca dhe biçikleta, të gjitha këto pa llamba ndriçimi, por kishte shumë këmbësorë, dele, mace, gomerë dhe pula. Madje, Kosta dukej paksa i demoralizuar, aq sa ai mezi dukej mes flatrave të gjelave të detit.
*
Udhëtimi drejt kryeqytetit*
Në fund të një dite shumë të gjatë, ne arritën në Tiranë, kryeqyteti me 250 mijë banorë dhe me drita shkëlqyese përgjatë shëtitoreve. Në orën kur ne kishim mbërritur, vetëm një aks rrugor ishte i mbushur me këmbësorë, ndërsa të tjerët me autobusë me kamionçina.
Ne qendruam tek Hotel Tirana, e vetmja ndërtesë e lartë e qytetit, nga ku dukej i gjerë sheshi “Skënderbej”, ku ishte ngritur në qendër të tij statuja vigane e z. Hoxha.
Hoteli, i cili kishte në njërin krah Muzeun Historik Kombëtar dhe në tjetrin Pallatin e Kulturës, ishte i mbipopulluar me vizitorë të huaj, kryesisht gjermanë. Unë takova dy femra shqiptaro-amerikane, njëra nga Massachusetts dhe tjetra nga Florida, që kishin ardhur për të vizituar të afërmit e tyre. Ato kishin aplikuar për vizë një vit më parë, përmes Misionit të Shqipërisë në Itali dhe thanë se ishin të gëzuara me turin e tyre dyjavor.
Në mëngjes dola që të shoh qytetin. Kishte ndërtesa me apartamente moderne, por monotone, konkretisht, blloqe banimi pa sharm, të shfrytëzuara në mënyrë të varfër.
Njerëzit që dukeshin përgjithësisht të relaksuar kishin veshje pulovrash me ngjyra të shndritshme dhe pantallona e bluza demode. Në takimet me të huajt, ata ishin paksa të ndrojtur, por miqësorë.
Hapësira monumentale përreth hotelit ishte impresionuese. Xhamia e bukur e shekullit XIX e Et’hem Beut, tani është muze. Ora e qytetit e vitit 1830; statuja kalorsiake e Skënderbeut, heroi kombëtar i shekullit XV; statujat e Stalinit, Leninit, Hoxhës dhe muzeu i tij.
Ne vizituan Muzeun Historik Kombëtar, një godinë e këndshme, moderne me eksponate që shfaqnin që nga jeta e ilirëve të hershëm e deri tek arkivat e udhëheqjes komuniste të proletariatit. Por ne nuk mundëm të vizitonim edhe 170 muzeume të tjera të qytetit.

*Drejt zonës bregdetare*
Më vonë, ne udhëtuam përreth 25 milje drej Durrësit, në portin kryesor të vendit dhe pasuritë bregdetare. Durrësi është qyteti i hershëm i Epidamnos, i themeluar që të vitin 627 para erës së re dhe Muzeu Arkeologjik i tij përmbante disa statuja të bukura greke dhe romake. Prapa tij është një amfiteatër i ndërtuar në shekullin e dytë para erës së re dhe që mbante 15 mijë persona dhe një faltore të vogël të Shën Stefanit me disa mozaikë të bukur.
Ne hëngrëm drekë në hotelin “Adriatiku”, një nga gjashtë hotelet më të mëdhenj të Durrësit që ishte në bregdet, rreth 2.5 milje larg qytetit. Menaxheri tha se gjithnjë e më shumë europianë, sidomos gjermano-perëndimorët, po vijnë në këtë qytet, ku qëndronin këtu për dy javë, duke filluar që nga muaji mars deri në nëntor.
*
Edhe një natë në Tiranë*
Gjatë kthimit në Tiranë, ne zbuluam se nuk kushtonte shumë që të blenim në dyqanet kryesore. Këpucët dhe veshjet ishin relativisht të pamjaftueshme dhe të shtrenjta. Vendi më i mirë për të blerë dhurata ishte dyqani në hollin e hotelit, i cili ofronte variete të ndryshme të punimeve me bakër me ngjyrë të kuqe dhe të kuqërremtë, stoli me argjend të rëndë, punime dore të ndryshme dhe pipa me shqopë. Mund të paguaje edhe në dollarë dhe çmimet ishin të arsyeshme. Në mbrëmje grupit tonë iu bashkuan edhe të tjerë për tek Opera e Shtetit dhe pamë një shfaqje shumë profesionale të “Paliaços”, me një biletë që kushtonte 50 cent. Pas shfaqjes, ne shkuam te një kafe e madhe që ndodhej në katin e dytë të Pallatit të Kulturës, e tejmbushur me njerëz të të gjitha moshave dhe pimë raki, një pije ballkanike e ngjashme me “Slivovitz” dhe limonatë. Hëngrëm edhe vezë të rrahura. Përpara largimit nga Tirana, ne bëmë turin e zakonshëm te varri i Enver Hoxhës dhe Varrezat e Dëshmorëve që kishin rënë për çlirimin e venditt, që ndodhej në një kodër, mbi kryeqytet.
Në përfundim të udhëtimit tonë, ndjeva keqardhje se ne nuk mund të shkonim për të parë Shkodrën dhe Alpet e Veriut që thonë se janë shumë më të bukura, por më të varfra dhe të shpërfillura se jugu.
*
Drejt jugut*
Drejt jugut ne udhëtuam përgjatë majave të maleve me një pamje të mrekullueshme në të dyja anët. Rruga me kthesa zbriste poshtë drejt luginës së lumit Shkumbin, me industrinë e tij metalurgjike që nxirrte tym të zi dhe mjegulla të dendura bloze. Elbasani, ndonëse është qendër industriale, ka edhe mure të rralla që datojnë që në shekullin XV dhe xhami e kishë të vjetër, të dyja të mbyllura tashmë.
Teksa ndiqnim Luginën e Shkumbinit, ne arritëm te Liqeni i Ohrit, që ndodhej në një distancë prej 18 miljesh për së gjati dhe 9 milje për së gjeri, larg me kufijtë e Jugosllavisë. Në Pogradec, një pasuri liqeni e populluar, hëngrëm për drekë një troftë të freskët.

*Ndalesa e fundit*
Ndalesa jonë e fundit, Korça, është një qytet (atraktiv) me rreth 60 mijë banorë. Pasi bëmë rezervimet në hotelin “Iliria”, të shtunën në mbrëmje, ne iu bashkuam banorëve që po shëtisnin në bulevardin “Republika” me banesa dykatëshe hijerënda anash, ku disa ishin të hapura për publikun dhe përdoreshin si galeri arti.
Gjatë udhëtimit tonë, disa grekë qaheshin se nuk mund të shfaqnin asgjë nga pasuritë e kishave të mrekullueshme ortodokse, të cilat janë mbyllur dhe janë kthyer në muzeume të brendshme. Në ditën e fundit, grupi shkoi te Muzeu i Artit Mesjetar Shqiptar, i cili kishte ikona të bukura të shekullit XII, veshje ceremoniale të shndritshme, piktura të bukura në dru, të shekullit XVII, me copëza zbukurimesh prej argjendi.
Pak më vonë, me disa pjesëtarë grekë të grupit tonë, ne brodhëm në pjesën e vjetër të qytetit me rrugica të shtruara dhe të ngushta dhe shtëpi të ndërtuara me gurë dhe me çati me tjegulla të kuqe.
Ne takuam një të moshuar shqiptaro-grek, që dëshironte të fliste në gjuhën e nënës së tij. Një i ri greko-shqiptar iu afrua një greku dhe iu lut atij që ta shoqëronte për te të afërmit e tij në Greqi. Por ai iu përgjigj se do ta merrte atë vetëm nëse do të arratisej.
Në të majtë të Korçës ne pamë të vetmin shartim në të gjithë ekskursionin tonë. Ishte një varrezë ushtarake franceze, e ngritur në nderim të ushtarëve francezë të rënë në Luftën e Parë Botërore.
Në kufi, një mercedes qeveritar ishte duke pritur që të merrte dy shoqëruesit shqiptarë që do të ktheheshin në Tiranë. Zyrtarët e kufirit shqiptarë i panë në mënyrë të përciptë bagazhet tona, por u treguan të kujdesshëm gjatë kontrollit të autobusit, si dhe numëruan disa herë të gjithë udhëtarët. Shqetësimi i tyre kryesor ishte se mos ndonjë shqiptar ishte fshehur me synimin për të ardhur me ne. Një roje ushtarake, me një uniformë ngjyrë gri në ulli, me një yll të kuq në kapele, ishte i gëzuar që kishte patur shansin të bisedonte me një turist amerikan. “E kam mësuar anglishten time në kursin e Oxfordit, por nuk e kam praktikuar asnjëherë”, - tha ai me keqardhje.



Autori është reporter i stafit “Metropolitan” i New York Times
Shkrimi është publikuar më 10 dhjetor 1989
Titulli është redaksional

Përgatiti Albert Gjoka

Albania
3 tetor 2007

----------


## RaPSouL

*Si e liberalizoi Ramiz Alia të drejtën e besimit*


Nga MARVINE HOWE

Një organizatë amerikane e të drejtave të njeriut ka akuzuar qeverinë komuniste të Shqipërisë se ka shtypur lirinë e besimit, të shprehjes dhe lëvizjes. Shqipëria, një vend me 3.2 milionë banorë, instaloi ateizmin në Kushtetutën e saj, duke nxjerrë jashtë ligjit të gjitha besimet”, thuhet në draft-raportin e organizatës. Ai thotë se liria e shprehjes, lëvizjes dhe shoqërimit janë ulur në mënyrë drastike dhe disidenca (mendimi kundër) është ndëshkuar ashpër me dhunim fizik dhe burgosje për periudha të gjata.
Ekspertët e Minnesotas të Komitetit Ndërkombëtar të të Drejtave të Njeriut, një grup i pavarur me më shumë se 800 juristë, profesorë dhe gjykatës, është duke nxjerrë një raport për Shqipërinë në fund të këtij muaji. Komiteti e ka ndërmarrë projektin për Shqipërinë si pjesë e një serie studimesh për vendet ku praktikat e të drejtave të njeriut kanë një shmangie më të madhe sesa standardet ndërkombëtare. Komiteti kërkon nga qeveria shqiptare që të shfuqizojë ligjet për ndalimin e besimeve fetare dhe ushtrimin e tyre, dhënien fund të torturave dhe arrestimeve arbitrare, garantimin e lirisë së shprehjes, mbrojtjen e minoriteteve dhe garantimin e lëvizjes së tyre brenda dhe jashtë vendit.

Disa përmirësime krahasuar më parë
Në rishikim e periudhës 40-vjeçare të shtypjes së të drejtave të njeriut, Komiteti tërheq vëmendjen për disa përmirësime që kur vdiq udhëheqësi stalinist, Enver Hoxha, në vitin 1985; ndryshimet simbolike ndodhen me Ramiz Alinë, pasardhës i zotit Hoxha, qeveria e të cilit ka ndaluar kremtimin e ditëlindjes së Stalinit.
“Theksojmë vështirësitë në investigimin në Shqipëri, - thotë burimet zyrtare të Komitetit, - “pas përgjigjes negative të autoriteteve në Tiranë, në kryeqytetin shqiptar, rreth kërkesës për të lejuar vëzhgimin e gjendjes së të drejtave të njeriut”. Letrat iu dërguan zotit Alia dhe Misionit shqiptar në Kombet e Bashkuara, ku i kërkoheshin komente rreth raportit të propozuar, si dhe për problemet e pazgjidhura ende. Në pamundësi të një vëzhgimi në terren, Komiteti u bazua në një studim 2-vjeçar të bërë me intervista të marra emigrantëve shqiptarë që jetojnë në Shtetet e Bashkuara, Greqi, Itali, Jugosllavi, të cilët përgjigjeshin pa e identifikuar emrin e tyre, sepse mund të kishin probleme të afërmit e tyre në Shqipëri. Aty ka gjithashtu intervista me specialistë, udhëheqës në ekzil, akademikë, gazetarë, diplomatë dhe anëtarë të tjerë të grupeve të të drejtave që kishin njohje për Shqipërinë. Shqipëria cilësohej një bastion i shtypjes së brendshme dhe vetizolimit”, - thotë ish-zëvendëspresidenti Walter F. Mondale, një anëtar i Komitetit, teksa shkruan hyrjen e raportit dhe që shpreson se mund të ndihmojë duke inkurajuar qeverinë shqiptare që të ndryshojë praktikat e të drejtave të njeriut dhe të ndihmojë njerëzit që vuajtën për një kohë të gjatë në këtë vend ballkanik.
Tortura cilësohet e zakonshme
Duke bërë të ditur se një numër i të burgosurve politikë nuk janë njohur, raporti përshkruan në detaje mënyrën e funksionimit të një sistemi të gjerë të kampeve të burgut dhe të punës ku njerëzit mbaheshin brenda për shkak të besimit apo dhe dogmave të tyre.
Megjithëse një numër të dënuarish politikë kanë besuar se duhet të marrë fund një gjë e tillë, raporti thotë se ka një shenjë të vogël të uljes së personave, pasi ka shkelje të procedurave të marrjes së provave dhe dëshmive si dhe të torturave në qeli, të cilat raportohet se ishin bërë pjesë e zakonshme në sistemin e drejtësisë.
Një dëshmitar, i identifikuar si J., ishte arrestuar në vitin 1986, pas refuzimit të votës për kandidatin lokal të Partisë Komuniste dhe ishte dënuar deri në 10 vjet burgim.
Ai ishte goditur në mënyrë të vazhdueshme në kokë, fytyrë dhe stomak me doreza metalike dhe që e kishin lënë brenda në qeli aq shumë saqë ai nuk mund të lëvizte kokën për 6 muaj me radhë. Dokumentet tregojnë sesi W., një banor nga pjesa lindore e vendit, ishte ndaluar që të udhëtonte brenda Shqipërisë dhe ishte arrestuar për 24 orë, ku ishte rrahur me një shkop gome.
Udhëtimi midis qyteteve kërkonte leje dhe aprovim më parë nga autoritetet në secilin qytet për çdo udhëtim që do të propozoje. Sipas këtij studimi, çdo person konsiderohej i rrezikshëm për shoqërinë dhe mund të dënohej deri në 5 vjet për transferim (ekzil) brenda vendit. Ai thotë se ishte i shpeshtë keqtrajtimi i anëtarëve të familjeve që kishin njerëzit jashtë vendit, siç ishte rasti i W., prindërit e të cilit ishin dërguar në internim pas arratisje së tij në vitin 1987.
Sanksionet për arratisjet
Shqiptarët e kanë të ndaluar, me përjashtim të misioneve të aprovuara zyrtarisht dhe nën rregullat të forta penale, që të dalin jashtë vendit. Ata dënoheshin nga 10 vjet burg deri në vdekje. A. A., një emigrant që ka shërbyer si roje në kufirin me Greqinë në mesin e vitit 1980, thotë se një tel rrethues metalik, me rrymë elektrike, ishte për të ndaluar këdo që përpiqej që të arratisej jashtë vendit dhe sapo e prekte dikush atë, ai lëshonte alarm dhe drita.
“Komunistët, menjëherë pas ardhjes në pushtet në vitin 1944, organizuan aktivitete kundër besimeve, ekzekutuan dhe burgosën priftërinj dhe të tjerë klerikë”, - thotë raporti. Në pranverën e 1966-s, Shqipëria lançoi një revolucion ideologjik dhe kulturor në mbështetje të aleates së saj, Kinës.
“Në shtator të vitit 1967, të gjitha ndërtesat, përfshirë 2169 kisha, xhami dhe manastire, u mbyllën. Disa u kthyen në vende banimi, qendra kulturore, magazina ose stalla bagëtish”, - thotë raporti.

Mbështetja e ateizmit
Neni 37 i Kushtetutës së vitit 1976 thotë se “shteti njeh dhe mbështet cilindo që mbështet propagandën ateiste për qëllimin e rrënjosjes së pikëpamjes botërore të materializimit shkencor tek njerëzit”.
“Të gjithë ata që besonin në fe dënoheshin ashpër”, - thotë personi i intervistuar. Një emigrant i identifikuar si I., thotë se një burrë në vendlindjen e tij, që ishte besimtar, në vitin 1988 u dënua me 5 vjet burg. Një tjetër emigrant, i quajtur L., tha se njeh persona që janë dënuar deri në 10 vjet burgim sepse kanë pasur librin e Biblës.
Për lajmërimin se mund të kishte një politikë lehtësuese, raporti citon një letër të përfaqësuesit të Shqipërisë në OKB, në maj të vitit 1988, që thotë se “çështja e besimit fetar në Shqipëri tashmë është konsideruar si një e drejtë, një çështje private që është në ndërgjegjen e çdo individi”. Gjithashtu, studimi nënvizon rëndësinë e vizitës se tre klerikëve shqiptarë në vitin 1988. At Artur Liolinit, drejtues i lartë i Dioqezës Ortodokse Shqiptare në SHBA, Imamit Vehbi Islami, drejtor i Qendrës Islame Shqiptare në Harper Woods, në Miçigan dhe priftit jezuit Ndoc Kelmendi. Ndryshimi i qëndrimit u reflektua edhe për Nënë Terezën, me origjinë shqiptare, që i ishte refuzuar dhënia e vizës, por që u lejua të kthehej në Shqipëri në gusht të vitit 1989 që të vizitonte varret e prindërve të saj. Dhe, At Liolin, që ishte ftuar sërish për vizitën e dytë në nëntor që të merrte pjesë në 45-vjetorin e çlirimit të vendit nga pushtimi nazifashist.
“Konstatojmë se politika e qeverisë ‘Alia’ për ushtrimin e besimeve duket më pak e ngurtë sesa e paraardhësit të tij”, - paralajmëron raporti, duke shtuar se “shprehja e besimit fetar mund përcillet vetëm në disa mënyra të kufizuara dhe ende përbën një rrezik të madh individual dhe shoqëror”.

Shkrimi është publikuar në New York Times më 21 janar 1990
Titulli është redaksional
Përgatiti Albert Gjoka


Albania
4 Tetor 2007

----------


## RaPSouL

*Skenari që solli në Shqipëri kreun e OKB-së, Perez De Cuellar*


PAUL LEWIS

Zyrtarë dhe diplomatë të Kombeve të Bashkuara thanë sot se sekretari i Përgjithshëm i Kombeve të Bashkuara ka rënë dakord parimisht të vizitojë Shqipërinë, bastionin e fundit të stalinizmit në Europë, një vend të akuzuar për abuzimet serioze me të drejtat e njeriut. Sekretari i Përgjithshëm, Javier Perez de Cuellar, ishte ftuar nga ministri i Jashtëm i Shqipërisë, Reis Malile, kur ai kishte marrë pjesë në Asamblenë e Përgjithshme të OKB-së në muajin tetor. Është hera e parë që Shqipëria fton kreun e OKB-së që të bëjë një vizitë zyrtare.
Ftesa për kreun e OKB-së
Ftesa do t’i bëhet z. Perez de Cuellar, një nga zyrtarët e huaj më të moshuar që Shqipëria ka pranuar kohët e fundit. Përfaqësuesi i Shqipërisë në OKB, Bashkim Pitarka, konfirmoi ftesën dhe pranimin e saj nga sekretari i Përgjithshëm, duke thënë se ftesa pasqyron “vlerësimin e lartë që qeveria shqiptare ka për z. Perez de Cuellar dhe dëshirën e saj që të “bashkëpunojë shumë ngushtë me të gjitha strukturat e Kombeve të Bashkuara''. “Ende nuk ka një datë fikse, por “vizita mund të jetë në muajin maj, kur edhe sekretari i Përgjithshëm ka parashikuar të udhëtojë në Çekosllovaki dhe Hungari”, - thanë zyrtarët e OKB-së.
Refuzimi i demokratizimit
Ofrimi i ftesës së Shqipërisë për sekretarin e Përgjithshëm bëhet përpara refuzimit të hapur të ndryshimeve gjithëpërfshirëse demokratike në Bashkimin Sovjetik dhe Europën Lindore në fillim të këtij muaji dhe deklarimit se ato mund të vazhdojnë të jenë besnikë të rrugës së tyre të marksizmit shtypës. Ftesa vjen gjithashtu pas publikimit të raporteve të fundit se autoritetet kanë shtypur brutalisht të gjitha trazirat dhe demonstratat e frymëzuara nga ndryshimet politike në Europën Juglindore.
Një fjalimin e tij me rastin e Vitit të Ri, udhëheqësi shqiptar, Ramiz Alia, tha se kryengritjet popullore që kanë përfunduar kundër Partive Komuniste në Europën Juglindore nuk do të ndikojnë në vendin e tij sepse qeveria i shërben në mënyrë strikte linjës marksiste. “Prandaj, si dje, dhe sot, por edhe në të ardhmen, ne do ta ndjekim atë besnikërisht”, – tha ai.
Kur Shqipëria kremtoi ditën e saj kombëtare të 11 Janarit, gazeta e përditshme e Partisë Komuniste, “Zëri i Popullit”, akuzoi shqiptarët në ekzil për shprehje pakënaqësie dhe thoshte se ata janë duke u përpjekur që të rikthejnë monarkinë.
Gazeta nuk pranon që të cilësohet “rrëshqitje në rrugën kapitaliste, perestrojka dhe reformizmi borgjez, thirrje këto “të paperceptueshme për partinë dhe njerëzit tanë”
Raportimet për trazira
Përpara këtij muaji, gazetat jugosllave raportonin se një gjendje kritike është deklaruar në qytetin verior të Shkodrës, pas protestave popullore atje dhe masave të sigurisë që ishin marrë rreth e rrotull vendit të qëndrimit të liderëve komunistë në kryeqytet. Një roje kufitare shqiptare ishte arratisur në Greqi javën e kaluar. Po ashtu raportohej se ushtria dhe policia kishin hapur zjarr mbi demonstruesit në Shkodër dhe që trazira të ngjashme ka gjithashtu edhe në Korçë dhe Sarandë. Shqipëria është nën vëzhgimin e Komisionit të të Drejtave të Njeriut të Kombeve të Bashkuara. Ekspertët e të drejtave të njeriut thonë se për më tepër, ndryshimet kundër qeverisë mund të ndodhin këtë vit si rezultat i trazirave të kohëve të fundit.
Diplomatët perëndimorë besojnë se vendimi i Shqipërisë për të ftuar sekretarin e Përgjithshëm të OKB-së, për më tepër shënon rritjen e hapjes graduale në drejtim të botës që ka qenë në rrugën e vendit më të izoluar të Europës, që prej vdekjes së udhëheqësit të linjës së ashpër, Enver Hoxhës, në vitin 1985.
Disa lidhje të reja tregtare
Pasi nuk ka patur kontakte me pjesën më të madhe të shteteve të botës për shumë vjet, Shqipëria ka nisur të zhvillojë disa lidhje të kufizuara tregtare me Austrinë, Italinë, Gjermaninë Perëndimore dhe Britaninë. Janarin e kaluar ky vend ishte pritës i një takimi të zëvendësministrave të jashtëm të shteteve të Ballkanit.
Gjatë këtij viti, ministrat e jashtëm të shteteve të Ballkanit, Greqisë, Turqisë, Bullgarisë, Jugosllavisë dhe Rumanisë, do të takohen në Tiranë.
Kur mbajti fjalimin e tij në Asamblenë e Përgjithshme në muajin tetor, ministri i Jashtëm Malile shprehu qëndrimin e tij që ai e quajti “procesi i bashkëpunimit të Ballkanit”, duke thënë se Shqipëria tani dëshironte të krijonte lidhje të ngushta me fqinjët e saj. Por ai i kushtoi shumë rëndësi në fjalën e tij mësymjes jugosllave për persekutimin e shqiptarëve etnikë (në Kosovë, - shën. Red).
Shqipëria ka ftuar edhe disa nga krerët e agjencive të specializuara të Kombeve të Bashkuara që të vizitojnë vendin vitet e fundit, përfshirë dr. Nafis Sadik, që drejton Agjencinë e OKB-së për Planifikimin Familjar dhe Edouard Saouma, drejtorin e Përgjithshëm të Organizatës së Kombeve të Bashkuara për Bujqësinë dhe Ushqimin.


Artikulli është publikuar në “New York Times” më 19 janar 1990
Titulli është redaksional
Përgatiti Albert Gjoka

Albania
5 Tetor 2007

----------


## RaPSouL

*“New York Times”-i paralajmëron ndryshimin: “Shqipëria, dominoja e fundit”*


Rrymat demokratike në Europën Lindore përfundimisht u shtrinë në kufijtë e mbyllur të Shqipërisë. Ky territor hermetik ballkanik, për dekada ka injoruar çdo rrjedhë liberalizuese në botën komuniste. Por tani mbështetësit e sundimtarët stalinistë janë duke orientuar strukturat e policisë, të cilat po marrin masa kundër disidentëve në qytetet veriore. Përmes raporteve që vazhdojnë të jenë të pakonfirmuara, pakënaqësia në Tiranë është e dukshme. Nuk mund të ndodhë më që të rezistojë tirania.
Në Shqipëri, më parë, gjithçka ishte e ndaluar: të gjitha format e besimit, mendimi ndryshe (disidenca, - shënim redaksional) çdo pronësi e automjeteve. Rrugët gëlojnë me statujat e Stalinit dhe Enver Hoxhës, i cili sundoi me dorë të hekurt për 40 vjet me radhë deri në vdekjen e tij në vitin 1985. Shqipëria është një vend me qerre dhe baraka, i varfër, që për lëndë djegëse mijëra familje përdorin bajga kafshësh dhe plehra. Me gjithë rënien e regjimeve autokratike kudo në Europën Lindore, ajo vazhdon të jetë nën vëzhgimin e kujdesshëm për abuzimet flagrant të të drejtave të njeriut. Këtu viktimizohen edhe pjesëtarë të minoritetit grek, numri i të cilëve është rreth 400 mijë në vendin me 3 milionë banorë. Ata e kanë të ndaluar që të mësojnë gjuhën e tyre dhe të ushtrojnë besimin e tyre të krishterë ortodoksë.
Refugjatët tregojnë histori të tmerrshme të dhunës së egër, fakte të besueshme që e justifikojnë tani kërkesën për një hetim nga Komisioni i të Drejtave të Njeriut të Kombeve të Bashkuara. Sipas një refugjati që i tha Marvine Howe të Times-it, “nëse Shqipëria do të hapë kufijtë, edhe breshkat do të dalin jashtë saj”. Akoma, përkrahësit e linjës së ashpër janë të nervozuar, por janë të informuar në lëkundshmërinë e tyre. Pasardhësi i zotit Enver Hoxha ka nisur të përpiqet për t’i dhënë fund izolimit total të Shqipërisë dhe të përmirësojë lidhjet diplomatike dhe tregtare me Europën Perëndimore.
Shqipëria ka ftuar për një vizitë zyrtare sekretarin e Përgjithshëm të Kombeve të Bashkuara. Në vitin 1989, 10 mijë turistë, përfshirë edhe zonjën e surprizuar Howe, ishin lejuar që të hynin, megjithëse ishin nën kontrollin e vazhdueshëm. Të jeni të sigurt se këto veprime janë shoqëruar me një fushatë propagande të partiakëve shqiptarë, duke u shprehur kundër “të drejtës së rrugës kapitaliste, Perestrojkës dhe reformizmit borgjez”. Por Shqipëria nuk është gjigante si Kina. Ajo është mbetja e fundit e një regjimi të vjetër, që është në grahmat e vdekjes në Europë. Dhe nuk ka mure të larta, mjafton që t’i shtyjnë këta njerëz që janë për të vërtetën, që pastaj në një kohë tjetër ata të sjellin lirinë.

Artikulli është publikuar më 26 janar 1990
Titulli është redaksional
Përgatiti: Albert Gjoka

Dhuna serbe, shqiptaro-amerikanët protestë te Shtëpia e Bardhë

Një grup shqiptaro-amerikanësh demonstruan në ditën e tretë përpara Shtëpisë së Bardhë, ku i luteshin administratës së Bushit që t’i kërkonte qeverisë jugosllave që të ndalonte vrasjen e shqiptarëve etnikë në rajonin e Kosovës.
Sipas raportimeve nga Jugosllavia, 29 shqiptarë etnikë janë vrarë në dy javët e fundit si pasojë e përplasjeve në Kosovë midis shqiptarëve etnikë dhe forcave të sigurisë. Një djalë shqiptar, 28 vjeç, ishte vrarë në Kosovë në një përleshje të ngjashme. Shqiptarët etnikë janë 90 për qind e Kosovës, e cila është një krahinë autonome në Republikën e Serbisë. Që nga viti 1981 shqiptarët etnikë kanë kërkuar që të shkëputen nga Republika e Jugosllavisë dhe të bashkëpunojnë me fqinjën, Shqipërinë. Demonstruesit në Lafayette Park, pjesa më e madhe të cilëve nga Detroiti, krijuan një grup, nën drejtimin e Këshillit shqiptaro-amerikan, i cili do t’i drejtojë një letër presidentit Bush, ku do t’i kërkojnë atij që të përdorë autoritetin e tij që të mënjanojë një katastrofë të pashmangshme. Gjok Martini, kryetari i Këshillit, tha se “ne jemi këtu që të shpëtojmë njerëzit tanë”. Në duart e demonstruesve mbaheshin flamujt shqiptarë dhe amerikanë dhe kishin parulla ku denoncohej presidenti i Serbisë, Sllobodan Millosheviç, si një “i çmendur”.

Artikulli është publikuar më 8 shkurt 1990

Albania
6 Tetor 2007

----------


## RaPSouL

*SHBA-ja i propozoi Shqipërisë marrëdhënie diplomatike që në vitin 1974
*

David Binder

Qeveria e Shqipërisë, një nga regjimet më besnike të komunizmit në mbarë botën, sinjalizoi sot se është e gatshme të nisë marrëdhëniet me Shtetet e Bashkuara dhe Bashkimin Sovjetik. Presidenti Ramiz Alia e bëri të ditur ndryshimin e politikës publike të armiqësisë me Uashingtonin dhe Moskën në këto tri dekada si rezultat i zhvillimeve ndërkombëtare të kohëve të fundit. Ai tha se, “problemi i rilidhjes së marrëdhënieve diplomatike me SHBA-të dhe Bashkimin Sovjetik është në agjendë”.
Në një fjalim që mbajti të martën para Komitetit Qendror të drejtuar nga Partia Komuniste, i cili është bërë publik sot nga Agjencia Telegrafike Shqiptare, presidenti Alia foli për hendekun e madh të ndarjes së vendit të tij nga dy superfuqitë, por ai shtoi se “ne do të takohemi si miku me mikun”.
Propozimi që në 1974-n
“Në qoftë se tani Shtetet e Bashkuara dhe Rusia shprehen të gatshme se do të ndryshojnë me të vërtetë qëndrimin e tyre ndaj Shqipërisë, ne nuk kemi ndonjë arsye që të mos e mirëpresim këtë”, - tha Alia, i cili është sekretari i Parë i Partisë në këta pesë vitet e fundit.
Sipas zyrtarëve të Departamentit të Shtetit, ka patur bisedime jodirekte midis përfaqësuesve të Tiranës dhe Uashingtonit rreth lidhjeve diplomatike, megjithëse qeveria e Shteteve të Bashkuara i ka bërë publike propozimet rreth dëshirës së saj për normalizimin e marrëdhënieve me Shqipërinë që në vitin 1974. Në 28 Nëntorin e fundit, kur Shqipëria kishte ditën e festës kombëtare, në qëndrimin e drejtorit për Çështjet e Europës Lindore, James W. Sëwihart, dhënë për shërbimin shqip te “Zëri i Amerikës”, u shpreh se, “sigurisht, ne nuk shohim pengesa madhore” për vendosjen e marrëdhënieve diplomatike me Tiranën dhe shtoi se administrata është “gjithmonë e gatshme për dialog”.
Ndërprerja e marrëdhënieve më 1939-n
Marrëdhëniet zyrtare të Shteteve të Bashkuara të Amerikës janë ndërprerë me Shqipërinë në qershor të vitit 1939, pas pushtimit të vendit nga Italia e Benito Musolinit.
Misioni i Shteteve të Bashkuara është dërguar në Tiranë në vitin1945 me qëllim që të përgatitej rifillimi i marrëdhënieve qeveritare, por ishin të vështira bisedimet nga qeveria e re komuniste e sapoinstaluar dhe, për pasojë, vitin tjetër ai u kthye mbrapsht në vendin e tij.
Shqipëria, një vend me 3. 3 milionë banorë, e ka krijuar shtetin para 78 vjetësh.
Që në fillim, një krijesë e fuqive të mëdha europiane, ajo, më pas, është pushtuar për intervale të ndryshme kohe nga Italia, Gjermania, Jugosllavia, Bashkimi Sovjetik dhe Kina. Bashkimi Sovjetik për periudhën e tij kishte interesa të forta në zhvillimin e lidhjeve të ngushta me Shqipërinë që nga momenti i krijimit të Partisë Komuniste në vitin 1942, e cila ishte nën mbikëqyrjen e komunistëve jugosllavë.
Partia jugosllave e drejtuar nga Tito mbeti mbizotëruese në Tiranë derisa Stalini i ndërpreu ato në vitin 1949. Që atëherë dhe deri në vitin 1960, Shqipëria ishte një shtet satelit i Bashkimit Sovjetik, duke e lejuar që të zgjerohet, duke vendosur bazat ajrore dhe detare sovjetike.
Në vitin 1961, drejtuesi i Partisë Komuniste, Enver Hoxha, përdori ndarjet midis Mao Ce Dunit dhe Nikita S. Hrushovit që të shpëtojë (çlirohet) nga ndikimi rus, duke u kthyer pas pak tek Kina, si një padron në marrëdhëniet, të cilat përfunduan në vitin 1978.
Për 25 vitet e fundit, Moska, rreptësisht, i ka ardhur rrotull Shqipërisë, sidomos më me shumë intensitet 5 vjet më parë, që kur vdiq Enver Hoxha. Deri në fillimet e këtij viti, Tirana ka refuzuar propozimet ruse. Në shkurt, zëvendësministri i Jashtëm, Sokrat Plaka, tha në një intervistë për “Reuters” se vendi i tij mund të rifillojë marrëdhëniet me Moskën dhe Uashingtonin.
Lidhjet me rusët mund të nisin shpejt
Sipas diplomatëve, qysh atëherë, ambasadorët shqiptarë dhe rusë të akredituar në Turqi janë takuar në Ankara, ku kanë diskutuar për lidhjet diplomatike
Një diplomat amerikan i vendosur në Ballkan tha se muajin e fundit Tirana dhe Moska janë shprehur për normalizimin e marrëdhënieve sa më shpejt.
Rivendosja e marrëdhënieve midis Shteteve të Bashkuara dhe Shqipërisë është nxitur nga pjesëtarë të komunitetit shqiptaro-amerikan për disa vjet dhe që kanë qenë inkurajuar pa shumë bujë nga qeveria “Alia”, e cila në vjeshtën e kaluar ftoi disa shqiptaro-amerikanë në Tiranë.
Sipas zyrtarëve të qeverisë amerikane, “disa anëtarë demokratë të Kongresit, përfshirë edhe përfaqësuesin e Massachusetts, Josef P. Kennedi, si dhe senatorin e Arizonas, Denis DeConcini, kanë kërkuar që të vizitojnë Shqipërinë. Xhejms E. Mahoney, asistenti ekzekutiv i z. Kenedi, tha se kërkesa e kongresmenit ka marrë një përgjigje pozitive disa javë më parë me një ftesë të ofruar nga Bashkim Pitarka, përfaqësuesi i Shqipërisë në Kombet e Bashkuara. Zoti Mahoney tha në një intervistë telefonike për gazetën se “ai është shprehur se do ta shoqërojë zotin Kenedi në Tiranë gjatë muajit qershor.
Kërkohen lidhjet me Komunitetin
Në fjalimin e tij të së martës, presidenti Alia bëri konstatimet rreth marrëdhënieve me Moskën dhe Uashingtonin në kontekstin e bisedimeve më të zgjeruara rreth rolit të Shqipërisë në dritën e ndryshimeve në Europën Lindore dhe Perëndimore. Pa specifika, ai shpalli qëndrimin e qeverisë së tij në procesin e bashkëpunimit dhe sigurisë europiane dhe pjesëmarrjen e vendit të tij në takimet e organizuara për këtë qëllim”. Kjo të lë të kuptosh se Shqipëria do të marrë pjesë në të ashtuquajturat takimet e Helsinkit, ku aktualisht janë të pranishme 35 vende, përfshirë edhe SHBA-të dhe Kanadanë. Ai tha se Shqipëria do të lëvizë në drejtim të Tregut të Përbashkët Europian, përfshirë edhe lidhjet diplomatike me Komunitetin. Më specifikisht, ai tha se Shqipëria është e interesuar të normalizojë marrëdhëniet me Britaninë, duke thënë se kjo mund të realizohet nëse Londra do të kthejë arin e fshehur shqiptar, të konfiskuar në fund të Luftës së Dytë Botërore dhe të heqë dorë nga pretendimet e Aleancës kundër Shqipërisë. Bisedimet rreth pretendimeve të floririt thjesht vetëm kanë bërë zhurmë në këto vjet, por pa dhënë rezultat.


Shkrimi është publikuar më 20 prill 1990
Titulli është redaksional

Përgatiti: Albert Gjoka

Albania 
8 tetor 2007

----------


## Albo

*Si u interpretua hapja e kufijve dhe liria e besimit në vitin 1990*


DAVID BINDER

Shqipëria shpalli sot një seri ligjesh që mund të sjellin liberalizimin më të gjerë në shumicën e vendeve komuniste europiane. Këto përfshijnë masat për lëvizjen e lirë jashtë kufijve dhe kthimin e së drejtës së ushtrimit të besimit.
Shqipëria është i vetmi vend në botë që ka të ndaluar ligjërisht të gjitha besimet dhe ka mbyllur të gjitha objektet e kultit. Në këta katër muajt e fundit, udhëheqja shqiptare ka shtrirë dorën e bashkëpunimit me Europën Perëndimore, SHBA-të dhe Bashkimin Sovjetik për të nxjerrë veten nga periudha e gjatë e izolimit.
Ndërkohë, Shqipëria ka përmirësuar marrëdhëniet e saj në këto vitet e fundit me Gjermaninë Perëndimore, Francën, Italinë dhe vende të tjera të Perëndimit dhe ka filluar në këto katër javët e fundit të konsiderojë rifillimin e marrëdhënieve me Shtetet e Bashkuara dhe Bashkimin Sovjetik.
*
Vizita e liderit të OKB-së*

Kohët e fundit, Shqipëria jo vetëm ka propozuar marrëdhëniet me Komunitetin Europian, por edhe për të marrë pjesë në Konferencën për Sigurinë dhe Bashkëpunimin në Europë (OSBE). Të premten, sekretari i Përgjithshëm i OKB-së, Javier Perez de Cuellar, do të arrijë për një vizitë 24-orëshe në Shqipëri, e para e këtij lloji. Për herë të parë në këto dekada janë ftuar gazetarë nga Bashkimi Sovjetik dhe Shtetet e Bashkuara. Kjo jep shenjat e rigjallërimit të besimit se Shqipëria është duke u përpjekur të luajë një rol aktiv në komunitetin ndërkombëtar.
Shtesat ligjore të sistemeve penale dhe të drejtësisë, si dhe çështje të tjera, janë aprovuar unanimisht nga Asambleja Parlamentare të martën në mbrëmje dhe janë njoftuar sot nga Agjencia Telegrafike Shqiptare. Parlamentarët shqiptarë janë shprehur pro ligjeve si asnjëherë tjetër në votën e tyre.
*
E drejta për të udhëtuar*

Për qytetarët e zakonshëm që kanë qenë ndaluar për të udhëtuar që kur Shqipëria u përfshi nën sistemin komunist në fundin e vitit 1944, mesa duket, e drejta e udhëtimit është më domethënësja e masave të ndërmarra. Në një raport për Asamblenë, zëvendës-kryeministri Manush Myftiu foli për një ligj, sipas të cilit, në bazë të kërkesës, çdo shtetas shqiptar do të ketë të drejtë për të marrë një pasaportë dhe për të udhëtuar kudo. “Nuk është e qartë se kur rregullorja do të ketë efekt”, - tha Myftiu.
Gjithashtu, Asambleja reduktoi numrin e krimeve kapitale dhe aprovoi një ligj që arrin të heqë ndëshkimet penale për tentativat e arratisjes jashtë kufijve.
Qindra shqiptarë janë arratisur në këto katër dekadat e fundit, ndërsa një numër i madh personash janë vrarë teksa përpiqeshin për t’u larguar.
Zoti Myftiu, i cili është 71 vjeç, tha se që tani e tutje “dezertimi” që ishte një krim, nuk do të konsiderohet si “tradhti ndaj atdheut”.

*Izolimi*

Shqipëria për disa vjet ka qenë një shtet rebel në botën komuniste. Fillimisht, ajo ishte një aleate e ngushtë e Bashkimit Sovjetik që kur ndërpreu marrëdhëniet me fqinjin jugosllav në 1948-n, kur Tito u shkëput me Stalinin. Pas vdekjes së Stalinit në vitin 1953, Shqipëria kundërshtoi tendencat liberalizuese në Bashkimin Sovjetik. Ajo i ndërpreu marrëdhëniet me Moskën në vitin 1961 dhe u lidh me Kinën pas hendekut që u krijua mes Pekinit dhe Moskës. Aleanca mes Shqipërisë dhe Kinës u zbeh pas afrimit midis Uashingtonit dhe Pekinit në vitin 1972 dhe më tepër u shkatërruan kur vdiq Mao Ce Duni në vitin 1976. Më vonë, për disa vjet, Shqipëria mbeti e izoluar thuajse komplet nga e gjithë bota.

*Stalini nderohet akoma*

Regjimi i presidentit Ramiz Alia akoma nuk kishte bërë të qartë se si banorët e vendit 3.3-milionësh do të arrinin të drejtat e tyre me ligjet e reja. Që në vitin 1944, të drejtat e individëve kanë qenë diktuar nga strukturat e larta të centralizuara, të krijuara sipas modelit të Stalinit, statuja e të cilit qëndronte përballë asaj të Leninit në bulevardin kryesor të këtij kryeqyteti. Perëndimorët që jetojnë këtu thonë se ata besojnë se zoti Alia është duke zgjuar një fushatë liberalizimi kundër forcës së pushtetit që do të kishte ndërtuar sistemi që në kohën e paraardhësit të tij, Enver Hoxhës. Njëri prej tyre thotë se “ka një luftë përçarëse që po vazhdon”. "Është hequr dënimi që parashikohej për propagandën fetare. Ai tha se, “çështja e besimit fetar është një problem që i takon ndërgjegjes së çdo individi”.
Zoti Myftiu tha se Shqipëria do të vazhdojë të mbështesë “propagandën ateiste”. Qëndrimi i tij nuk bën të qartë se si myslimanët, katolikët dhe ortodoksët do të jenë në gjendje të rifillojnë ushtrimin e besimeve të tyre fetare. Përpara ardhjes së sistemit komunist, Shqipëria kishte rreth 70% myslimanë, 20% ortodoksë dhe 10% katolikë.

*Ndryshimet në Kodin Penal*

Në sesionin dyditor të tij, Asambleja ia kushtoi ndryshimeve në Kodin Penal. Ato përfshijnë një reduktim të ndëshkimit të personave të dënuar me vdekje nga 34 në 11 vjet. Krimet akoma do të ndëshkohen me vdekje për veprat penale si për “tradhti ndaj atdheut dhe spiunazh, aktivitete terroriste dhe sabotazhi, përvetësim të pronës socialiste në kushte të veçanta, grabitje të pronës socialiste dhe vrasje”. Parlamenti vendosi gjithashtu që grave shqiptare, në shumicën e rasteve, nuk do t’u jepet dënimi kapital.
Në kuadrin e reformave të drejtësisë, Parlamenti aprovoi urdhrin e Enver Halilit, anëtar i Komitetit Qendror të Partisë Komuniste dhe ministër i Drejtësisë.
Myftiu tha se, “ai është drejtuar në krijimin e një sistemi të ri gjyqësor dhe të përfaqësisë ligjore të mbrojtjes (avokaturën). Ndonëse ndalimi i besimit mesa duket është hequr, një udhëtar që bëri 100 milje, përmes një ekskursioni nga kufiri jugosllav në Hanin e Hotit deri në kryeqytet, sot gjeti vetëm një objekt kulti, një xhami në qendër të Tiranës, e cila është kthyer në një muze.

*Pamjet brenda vendit*

Një vizitor në Shqipëri gjen pamje në disa rrugë që të kujtojnë fillimin e këtij shekulli. Fushat duket të jenë të ruajtura mirë, me punën që bëjnë grupet e burrave dhe grave me lopata, cfurqe dhe shata. Ndodhen tufa delesh, dhish dhe lopësh nëpër rrugë.
Teksa udhëton me makinë nëpër autostradë, nga kufiri drejt Tiranës, sheh qindra, madje, mijëra shqiptarë që janë duke qëndruar ose vrapuar në këmbë, si dhe një sërë bunkerësh bosh të rreshtuar njëri pas tjetrit.
Trafiku nëpër rrugët e vendit, që nga kufiri drejt kryeqytetit, ka kamionë 30-vjeçarë si dhe qindra karroca, ku ndoshta gjysma e tyre tërhiqen nga gomerë, por pothuajse nuk ka makina.

Artikulli është publikuar më 10 maj 1990
Titulli është redaksional

Përgatiti: Albert Gjoka

Albania
9 Tetor 2007

----------


## Albo

*Si e pritën shefin e OKB-së, Peres de Cuellar, në Tiranë*


David Binder

Sekretari i Përgjithshëm i Kombeve të Bashkuara, Javier Perez de Cuellar, udhëtoi drejt Shqipërisë, ku sot nisi bisedimet me udhëheqësit komunistë shqiptarë. Shqiptarët e shohin vizitën si një mundësi në ecjen përpara të hapjes së vendit të tyre nga izolimi. Kjo është vizita e parë zyrtare e Sekretarit të Përgjithshëm, që bëhet me ftesë të presidentit Ramiz Alia. Mijëra shqiptarë, të rreshtuar në rrugët e ngushta nga aeroporti dhe mijëra të tjera që qëndronin përgjatë rrugëve të kryeqytetit me 300 mijë banorë, i kishin ngulur sytë varganit me 8 makina që sillte të ftuarit dhe miqtë.
Grumbulli i njerëzve qëndronte në qetësi, si dhe makinat kalonin normalisht përgjatë rrugëve të mbushura me kalimtarë, karroca, kamionë të vjetër dhe autobusë. Por ata kishin ngulitur shikimet te “parada” që po kalonte.

*Turi në Europën Lindore*

Publiciteti i shumtë i vizitës së zotit Perez de Cuellar, që është duke bërë turin në vendet e Europës Lindore në kuadrin e Kombeve të Bashkuara, ishte vlerësuar shumë si nga shtypi shqiptar, ashtu dhe nga prania e dhjetëra përfaqësuesve të mediave nga Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës, Spanjës, Brazilit, Francës, Portugalisë, Kinës, Japonisë, Gjermanisë Perëndimore dhe Italisë.
Në mënyrë të dukshme, zoti Alia e përdori praninë e shefit të Kombeve të Bashkuar dhe të gazetarëve të huaj për qëllimet e tij, që të mënjanojë elementët që ishin kundër politikave demokratizuese të tij, besnikë të stalinizmit, të mbetur në organizatën politike të Partisë së Punës, e quajtur këtu si Partia Komuniste.
Zoti Alia është në pushtet qëkur vdiq, në vitin 1985, paraardhësi i tij, Enver Hoxha, por vetëm së fundi ai ka lëvizur në ndryshimin e politikave autoritare të njeriut që sundoi Shqipërinë për katër dekada.
Zyrtarë të qeverisë shqiptare dhe gazetarë, por edhe Ismail Kadareja, shkrimtari më i lexuar në vend, në një intervistë të shkurtër të dhënë sot, nënvizoi se “vizita e zotit Perez de Cuellar do të konsiderohet si pjesë e procesit të demokratizimit në Shqipëri”. “Ka hare tek njerëzit rreth zhvillimeve të këtyre ditëve”, - tha ai.

*Ndjesia e ndryshimit rrënjësor*

Ka një ndjesi këtu, që për herë të parë që prej Luftës së Dytë Botërore, Shqipëria është duke shkuar drejt ndryshimit rrënjësor; nga mbajtja nën kontroll në mënyrë të ashpër e shtetit komunist, tek një shoqëri gjithnjë e më përfshirëse dhe futja e elementëve të demokracisë. Vizita nisi me protokollin tradicional në aeroport. Sekretari i Përgjithshëm shtrëngoi duart me ambasadorët e shteteve të Lindjes dhe Perëndimit që ndodheshin këtu.
Në fjalimin e mirëseardhjes, ministri i Jashtëm Reis Malile, vuri theksin në reflektimin e pozicionit të ri të Shqipërisë. Petraq Pojani, përfaqësuesi i Ministrisë së Jashtme, tha se zoti Malile shprehu dëshirën që “Shqipëria të forcojë bashkëpunimin me Kombet e Bashkuara dhe të bëjë çdo përpjekje që të kontribuojë në strukturat e OKB-së, ku Shqipëria për një kohë relativisht të gjatë ka qenë një anëtare joaktive”.
Zoti Malile theksoi se Shqipëria është “një vend i vogël”. Popullsia e tij është 3.3 milionëshe. Por ai tha se “që tani e tutje, Shqipëria ka menduar që të marrë pjesë aktivisht jo vetëm në Kombet e Bashkuara, por edhe në bisedimet për bashkëpunimin e 6 shteteve të Ballkanit, të nisura dy vjet më parë në Beograd dhe në Konferencën e Sigurisë dhe Bashkëpunimit në Europë me 35 anëtarë.

*Çështja e të 6-tëve në Ambasadën Italiane*

Në fjalën e tij, zoti Perez de Cuellar vlerësoi “qëndrimin e fortë për pavarësi të Shqipërisë. Ndonëse bisedimet e tij u fokusuan për çështjet e përgjithshme ndërkombëtare, ka mundësi që sekretari i Përgjithshëm mund të jetë përplasur për një çështje të veçantë. Gjashtë shqiptarë kanë kërkuar strehim politik në Ambasadën Italiane që në dhjetorin e vitit 1985 dhe kanë refuzuar që të largohen megjithëse u është dhënë një shpresë për viza dalëse. Kjo nuk ka ndryshuar, megjithëse Parlamenti këtë javë kaloi një ligj që lejon të gjithë shqiptarët që të udhëtojnë kudo. Sipas një zyrtari shqiptar, zoti Perez de Cuellar mund të ketë kërkuar që të pajisen me një leje diplomatike 6 shqiptarët dhe të largohen nën kujdesin e Kombeve të Bashkuara.


Artikulli është publikuar më 12 maj 1990
Titulli është redaksional

Përgatiti Albert Gjoka

Albania
10 Tetor 2007

----------


## Albo

*Incidenti me djalin e Enver Hoxhës në hotel “Dajti”*


David Binder

Kudo ka një peizazh, kryesisht fshatar, ku pëllasin gomarët, hingëllijnë kuajt dhe këndojnë gjelat, përveç kryeqytetit, që përgjithësisht ka strukturë moderne, por më së shumti duket si një bunker me majë të rrumbullakët. Mijëra e mijëra prej tyre shfaqen në peizazh, pamja e të cilëve të ngjan me statujat parahistorike.
Në qoftë se Gjermania Lindore është vendi i ndërtimit të mureve, Shqipëria është vendi i ndërtimit të rreth 100 mijë bunkerëve. Të dyja këto vende, në vitin 1960 e nisën ndërtimin e tyre kur qeveritë komuniste besuan se një botë armiqësore ishte duke u konfliktuar me ta. Në Shqipëri bunkerët janë përdorur vetëm në raste të veçanta për stërvitje ushtarake, ndërsa disa pre tyre janë shkatërruar. Përtej dalloheshin postat ushtarake, që të jepnin përshtypjen e një fshati bukolik, gjë që të sillte ndër mend të kaluarën e varfër të këtij vendi, njerëzit e të cilit në pjesën me të madhe të kohës mbetën të pushtuar për rreth 500 vjet nga Perandoria Otomane dhe më pas humbi vëmendja e botës ndaj Shqipërisë përgjatë 40 viteve të fundit.
***
Ka një mosbesim të madh dhe ulje në mënyrë të dukshme të fuqisë së qeverisë komuniste të drejtuar nga presidentit Ramiz Alia, i cili nisi hapjen e vendit që ka qenë i mbyllur për shumë dekada. Fillimisht, në mënyrë të kujdesshme dhe me modesti të madhe, shqiptarët e zakonshëm bisedojnë me vizitorët perëndimorë nëpër rrugë dhe flasin rreth zemërimit të tyre mbi të ardhmen e programit të “demokratizimit” të ndërmarrë nga Ramiz Alia. Disa shqiptarë flasin për protestat e kësaj pranvere, të ndodhura në një ndeshje futbolli në Kavajë, qytet i cili ndodhet në bregdetin e Adriatikut, ku parullat ishin drejtuar kundër doktrinës staliniste të Ramiz Alisë, pasardhësi i Enver Hoxhës, që e cilësonin fundin e “dinastisë Hoxha”.
Kjo shfaqet haptas në dëshmitë e sigurta se në fillim të muajit maj, kur Sokol Hoxha, djali i diktatorit, që vdiq 5 vjet më parë, i pranishëm në ceremoninë e hapjes së shërbimit telefonik me vendet perëndimore në hotel “Dajti”, u përball me një grumbull njerëzish që thërrisnin në rrugë “Niku, Niku!” – një lidhje referuese kjo që bëhej me diktatorin e fundit të Rumanisë, Nikolae Çaushesku. Sokol Hoxha është drejtor i Postës Shqiptare dhe shërbimit telefonik (sot Albtelekomi, - shën. red.). Tirana vlonte me historitë e demonstrimeve, goditjeve dhe konflikteve të dhunshme në qytete të ndryshme gjatë këtyre pesë muajve të fundit, por informacioni akoma ishte i kontrolluar rreptësisht dhe ishte e pamundur të ndaje faktet nga trillimet.

****
Ndonëse fermat dhe fabrikat e Shqipërisë të ngjajnë me ato të shekullit të 19-të, nga takimi i vizitorëve perëndimorë me shqiptarët del se ata kanë një nivel të lartë arsimimi dhe edukimi. Ka njerëz të moshave 20, 30, 40 apo 50 vjeç, që tregohet se janë të mirinformuar rreth ngjarjeve në çdo cep të botës dhe rreth zhvillimeve në fushat e specialiteteve të tyre si letërsia, ekonomia, inxhinieria, megjithëse ata nuk kanë pasur kurrë mundësi që të udhëtojnë jashtë Shqipërisë.
Shumica prej tyre dërgoheshin në stazh për të punuar një muaj çdo vit nëpër kooperativa. “Kjo është një farë leje e zakonshme”, - thotë Gramoz Pashko, një profesor i Ekonomisë në Universitetin e Tiranës, duke treguar punën e tij me lopata në fushë, së bashku me studentët e tij gjatë tetorit të kaluar. “Arti është vetëm gjysma e qëllimit të planifikuar për punonjësit e specializuar”, - thotë ai. “Gjithashtu, ne shohim se kanë ndryshuar marrëdhëniet, sidomos tek të rinjtë studentë”. Në fakt marrëdhëniet mes gjinive kanë ndryshuar shumë gjatë sundimit komunist në vendin që tradicionalisht ka qenë patriarkal. Në fillim të shekullit ishte bërë e zakonshme për një fis që të merrte gurët dhe të vriste një femër që kishte bërë tradhti bashkëshortore dhe ku gjakmarrja ishte një mënyrë jetese. Në një studim të ri të titulluar “Femra, Martesa dhe Familja, - tradicionalizmi përballë modernizmit në Shqipëri”, profesor Pashko tregonte se në të kaluarën e afërt, martesat bëheshin dhe përcaktoheshin nga prindërit dhe “dashuria në martesë” ishte një gjë e panjohur.
Në bazë të një vëzhgimi mbarëkombëtar të bërë gjashtë vjet më parë tek 1308 shqiptarë të testuar, del se dashuria ishte renditur (vlerësuar) nga 43% e të anketuarve një vlerë e jashtëzakonshme në martesë, e ndjekur nga besnikëria, në 38.8 për qind.
Ngjashmërisht, vëzhgimi zbuloi se martesat e ndërmarra nga çiftet që janë lidhur që në 1960-n janë arritur me dëshirën e çiftit, duke shënuar një numër në rritje të tyre.
****
Nën drejtimin e presidentit Alia, ndryshime të ngjashme kanë ndodhur në drejtimin publik të shqiptarëve. Veshjet e fundeve të shkurta te femrat, pantallonave të shkurtra dhe xhinseve tek meshkujt, shfaqen gjatë shëtitjeve të mbrëmjes nga të rinjtë nëpër qytete. Të gjitha këto ishin të ndaluara vetëm katër vjet më parë. Ngjashmërisht, në kundërshtim me praktikat strikte staliniste të një viti më parë, tashmë fshatarët lejohet të shesin, jo vetëm perimet, por edhe shpendë dhe mish të freskët jashtë dyqaneve kryesore të Tiranës dhe autoritetet bashkiake kanë lejuar vendosjen e tezgave nga tregtarët.

Shkrimi është publikuar më 15 maj 1990

Titulli është redaksional


Albania
11 Tetor 2007

----------


## Albo

*“Gramoz Pashko pro ndryshimeve, Profesor Luarasi kundër pluralizmit”*
_
Flasin dy ekspertët e Ekonomisë dhe Drejtësisë për “New York Times” në maj të vitit 1990. Qëndrimet e tyre për sistemin_

David Binder

“Presidenti Ramiz Alia do të lëvizë gradualisht në ndryshimin e sistemit besnik stalinist në vendin që u mbyll nga bota për katër dekada”, - shprehen dy nga këshilltarët e tij.
“Gjithnjë e më tepër Shqipëria do të përpiqet të ruajë elementët thelbësorë të praktikave tradicionale komuniste, më shumë sesa çdo vend tjetër i Europës Lindore, në jetën e tij sociale, ekonomike dhe politike”, - thanë ata në një intervistë të dhënë së fundi. “I konsideroj këto hapa si shumë të kujdesshme, aq sa nuk do të krijojnë shqetësime në të ardhmen”, - thotë profesor Gramoz Pashko, ekonomisti i Universitetit të Tiranës. “Ne jemi kundër pluralizmit politik”, - thotë Aleks Luarasi, një profesor i të drejtës. “Ne nuk do të lejojnë të krijohen parti të tjera politike”, - shprehet ai. Me fjalë të tjera, Shqipëria ka ndër mend të ecë në rrugën e vet të komunizmit, pavarësisht nga dështimi i sistemeve komuniste në vendet e Europës, thonë dy këshilltarët.
*
Ekonomia, në gjendje të mjeruar*

Profesor Pashko, 35-vjeçar, thotë se ekonomia shtetërore shqiptare, të cilën diplomatët perëndimorë e kishin përshkruar si tejet mizore, e kishte detyruar qeverinë “Alia” që të pranojë përfshirjen e disa mekanizmave të kufizuara të tregut; ndryshimin (liberalizimin) e çmimeve për disa produkte të konsumit, ndërmarrjet e vogla dhe të reja, industritë e shërbimeve dhe një mospërputhje më të madhe në të ardhurat personale.
Ndjekësit e doktrinës marksiste, pasuesit doktrinës marksiste, paguhen këtu në një nivel prej 500-600 lekësh në muaj. Monedha vendase është shkëmbyer këtu rreth 7 lekë për një dollar, megjithëse nuk ka matje të fuqisë së tij blerëse në ekonominë e centralizuar. Të gjithë punojnë 48 orë në javë.
Sipas Pashkos, “një tjetër faktor dinamik i ndryshimit të strukturave të ekonomisë së tij është rënia deri në zhdukjen e eksporteve kryesore të Shqipërisë drejt tregjeve të huaja vitet e fundit, përfshirë kromin, bakrin dhe nikelin. Eksportet kanë kompensuar vetëm 10% të prodhimit kombëtar bruto, por janë jetësore për zhvillimin.
Zoti Pashko thotë se forca orientuese më e madhe për ndryshimit është trysnia demografike e një popullsie që është duke u shtuar me 2% në vit, niveli më i lartë në Europë. “Problemi më i madh është të gjesh punë për më shumë se 70 mijë persona çdo vit, të cilët hyjë në tregun e punës”, - thotë ai, duke shtuar se Kushtetuta garanton një punë për të gjithë ata shqiptarë që janë të rritur.
Deri tani, Shqipëria e ka përballuar këtë problem duke u kacavjerrë te krahu i lirë i punës, i pamekanizuar, veçanërisht në sektorin e bujqësisë.

*Ndarja me trashëgiminë Hoxha*

Kur ishte zbuluar se planet e presidentit Alia përfshinin elementët e tregut të lirë dhe
lejimin e një marrëveshjeje për investimet e huaja, këtu, drejtpërsëdrejti u hodhën poshtë politikat e ashpra të Enver Hoxhës, udhëheqësit kohëgjatë që vdiq në vitin 1985, të drejtuara tani nga pushteti i zotit Alia, zoti Pashko u përgjigj: “Le të themi se tani ngjarjet janë në evoluim”.
Shqiptarët hezitojnë të diskutojnë për rolin e ish-udhëheqësit këtu dhe thonë se ai e kishte nisur mirë si një drejtues i partizanëve gjatë Luftës së Dytë Botërore. Zoti Pashko, duke iu referuar trashëgimisë Hoxha, thotë: “Ne shpërfillëm infrastrukturën dhe ngritjen e ndërmarrjeve të vogla. Ne kemi nevojë të ndryshojmë. Ne i dimë problemet. Për shembull, ndërmarrjet që janë jo eficiente, ne duhet që t’i lëmë të mbyllem. Në këtë vend do të ketë një lloj inflacioni, por shteti do të duhet të kontrollojë çmimet”.
Profesor Luarasi, i cili ka qenë duke punuar deri në shkurt për rishikimin e Kodit Penal, thotë se ndryshimet ishin kuptuar në qëndrimet e komunitetit ndërkombëtar rreth të drejtave njerëzore në përgjithësi. Profesori 49-vjeçar thotë se “kategoritë e të drejtave të njeriut, në të cilat Shqipëria është duke bërë ndryshime, përfshijnë lirinë e besimit, të lëvizjes dhe të fjalës.
Liria e të mbledhurit (grumbulluarit), tashmë është lejuar me Kushtetutë, por ai paralajmëroi se kjo nuk përfshin të drejtën për krijimin e lëvizjeve politike opozitare. Në mbyllje, “Kodi Penal duhet të zbatohet, si një ngushëllim i fundit”, - thotë ai.

Shkrimi është publikuar më 25 maj 1990
Titulli është redaksional
Përgatiti Albert Gjoka

Albania
12 Tetor 2007

----------


## RaPSouL

*“New York Times” : Shqiptaret e ambasadave donin te iknin ne SHBA
*

Refugjatët shqiptarë që u larguan nga vendi i tyre thanë sot se ata shpresojnë në guximin e tyre për të inkurajuar më tepër bashkëpatriotët e tyre që të rezistojnë ndaj vijës së ashpër komuniste në Shqipëri. Por shumë nga ata pranojë se arratisja e tyre, me sa duket, do të sjellë probleme për njerëzit që lanë pas dhe disa thonë se “janë të frikësuar se të afërmit e tyre mund të përballen me dhunë”. 
“Unë mendoj se ata po largohen se kanë një kohë të vështirë”, - thotë një vajzë, e cila është në mes të 4500 personave që ndodheshin në bordin e anijes së nisur për në Itali dhe Francë. Ajo ishte larguar të premten pasi kishte marrë strehim në një nga ambasadat perëndimore në kryeqytetin shqiptar. 
Por një grua që punonte në një fabrikë këpucësh, shton se as ajo dhe as bashkëshorti ndienin keqardhje në këtë moment rreth vendimit që kishin marrë për t’u larguar drejt Perëndimit së bashku me djalin e tyre 3-vjeçar. “E ardhmja e fëmijës tonë është në pikëpyetje. Ne nuk do ta lëmë atë që të rritet këtu”, - thotë gruaja. 
Dita e parë e lirisë 
Për më shumë se 800 shqiptarë që janë stacionuar në Itali, kjo është dita e parë e lirisë, që po ecën pas kangjellave të mbyllura të një depoje ushtarake, gjysmë të shkatërruar, e cila ndodhet jashtë portit të Adriatikut. Kushtet ishin raportuar të njëjta për 3100 të tjerët që kishin gjetur një strehë në Ambasadën e Gjermanisë Perëndimore dhe në vagonët e trenave, të cilët më vonë do të niseshin në destinacionin e pritjes në Gjermani. 
Ministri i Jashtëm francez tha se një anije që mban rreth 550 shqiptarë do të ankorohet në Marsejë të dielën. “Anija ishte planifikuar të vinte sot, por e kishte ndërprerë udhëtimin pasi një grua shtatzënë ishte sëmurë dhe e kishin dërguar drejt Italisë”, - thotë agjencia e lajmeve France Press. Një aeroplan që mbante në bord 56 shqiptarë arriti sot në Varshavë, ndërsa 39 të tjerë fluturuan nga Tirana drejt Budapestit. Asociated Press raportoi se më shumë se pesë shqiptarë udhëtuan nga Budapesti në kryeqytetin bullgar, në Sofje. 
Realitete të zymta 
Pasi ishin marrë të dhënat për të gjithë ata që ishin arratisur në shenjë revolte ndaj qeverisë staliniste, në vendin e vetëm të mbetur në Europën Lindore, shqiptarët që ishin transportuar në Itali ishin zgjuar në mëngjes të gjithë në radhë, ku u lexohej në fytyrë një realitet i zymtë i një jete të re. Shqetësimi rreth rrezikut që u kanosej kushërinjve të tyre në Shqipëri ishte i pranishëm në refuzimin e tyre për të dhënë identitetin e tyre të vërtetë. Hezitimi i tyre të premten ishte gjëja më e vogël. Shqetësimet u shtuan kur disa tregonin histori pushkatimesh dhe rrahjesh të personave që ishin së bashku me ta në përpjekjet e kota për t’u kacavjerrë dhe për të hyrë brenda ambasadave. 
Nga të ardhurit e rinj kishte gjithnjë e më shumë të sëmurë sot dhe dy grupe prej tyre kishin qenë në spital për të marrë ndihmën mjekësore. Ata u trajtuan me ilaçe për sëmundjet dhe plagosjet që kishin. 
Prefekti i Brindizit thotë se “është e sigurt se refugjatët duhet të kenë qëndruar në kamp më shumë sesa ditët që ishin planifikuar. Disa janë në kushte të vështira nga ato që kishin në fillim. Gjithashtu, Kryqi i Kuq Italian njoftoi se një qendër e re, që do të shërbejë për më shumë se 300 persona, është duke u hapur së shpejti dhe do të ofrojë shërbim të specializuar dhe trajtim mjekësor. 
Shqiptarët ishin ushqyer mirë për herë të parë, ndonëse i kishin gostitur në drekë me mish viçi të freskët dhe makarona të konservuara, që shpërndaheshin me shporta në varkën e ushtrisë. Por ata vazhdonin të ishin të palarë dhe të parruar sepse kishte problem me ujin. Dhe meqë ata refuzonin detajet rreth identitetit të tyre për nëpunësit ushtarakë të ngarkuar për regjistrimin e tyre, kjo e bënte të qartë se dalja në krye të punës ishte e ngatërruar dhe e gjatë. Pjesa më e madhe e tyre ishin të rinj dhe kishte një përzierje në miredukimin e tyre, i cili ishte i varfër në shkrimin dhe shqiptim. 
Pothuajse të gjithë thoshin se qëllimi përfundimtar ishte të shkonin në Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës, Kanada, ose në Australi. Por punonjës ose intelektualë, ku kishte edhe të njohur, nuk ishin të gatshëm që tani të bënin një kapërcim nga bota e tyre e vogël për t‘u integruar në jetën moderne, pasi ajo nga brenda ishte një shoqëri fshatare, e dhunshme dhe obsesive. 
Megjithatë, ata janë të gatshëm ta bëjnë këtë udhëtim. Një burrë me profesion mekanik, thotë se dëshiron të jetojë në Itali, por synimi e tij është që të arrijë në Shtetet e Bashkuara. “Kjo nuk do të thotë se nuk i pëlqejnë italianët, por se dëshiron të shkojë sa më larg Shqipërisë që të jetë e mundur”. 
Të shikosh Perëndimin 
Si të tjerët, ai, në të shumtën e kohës sorollatet rreth oborrit të depos. Shumë të tjerë janë grumbulluar për të marrë këpucë, pantallona, bluza dhe rroba të brendshme që ushtarët shpërndanin, ndërsa disa të tjerë akoma ishin ngulitur përpara një ekrani të madh televizori dhe po shikonin një film perëndimor. 
Zoti Mazzitello thotë se kërkesat kryesore të tyre ishin cigare, pulla postare për letrat që do të dërgonin, karta telefonike që të lidheshin me njerëzit e tyre në shtëpi. Një i ri, që kishte arritur të lidhej me një shok në Tiranë, tha se “qyteti ishte në qetësi dhe se ambasadat perëndimore ishin mbyllur për t’u pastruar”. Një burrë, që kishte bërë një telefonatë me Tiranën, u shpreh se një shok i tij i kishte thënë se “të moshuarit kishin një opinion të keq për ne të larguarit, ndërsa të rinjtë kishin lëshuar thirrjet: Iu lumtë, iu lumtë!” 


*Artikulli është publikuar më 15 korrik 1990* 
Titulli është redaksional

----------


## RaPSouL

*Si udhëtuan 51 shqiptarët e ambasadave me avionin e Havelit
*

PRAGË - “51 shqiptarët që kërkuan strehim në Ambasadën e Çekisë në Tiranë në kryeqytetin shqiptar, udhëtuan drejt Pragës që në mëngjes herët, pasi ata kanë të garantuar strehimin politik”, - thanë burimet zyrtare këtu dhe në Tiranë. Të 51 personat janë pjesë e 6 mijë shqiptarëve që janë grumbulluar dhe kanë hyrë brenda duke thyer dyert e ambasadave në Tiranë në javët e fundit që të shpëtojnë nga qeveria e fundit staliniste në Europën Lindore.
Udhëtim me avionin e Havelit
Zyrtarët e Ministrisë së Jashtme të Çekosllavakisë thanë të hënën vonë se 51 shqiptarët e ambasadës në Tiranë kanë qenë pajisur me pasaportë dhe ishin lejuar të largoheshin nga vendi. Shqipëria ka premtuar se të gjithë atyre që tani janë në ambasadat e huaja do t’u jepen pasaporta. Qeveria e Pragës dërgoi një avion Tupolev-154, i përdorur nga presidenti Vaclav Havel, për të marrë të gjithë refugjatët, 49 burra dhe 2 gra.
“Zëvendësministri i Jashtëm i Çekosllavakisë, Vojtech Wagner, tha se veshje dhe pak para ishin siguruar për emigrantët”, - raportonte agjencia shtetërore e lajmeve.
Pasi mbërritën këtu, shqiptarët dukeshin të lodhur prej udhëtimit me avion. Shumica prej tyre dukeshin sikur të ishin në fillimet e shekullit XX, me veshje të shkujdesura si këmisha me krahë të shkurtra ose bluza. Njeriu i parë që po zbriste nga avioni mbante një fotografi të Presidentit Havel.
Shqiptarët refuzonin t’iu përgjigjeshin pyetjeve të gazetarëve. Ata u vendosën në një autobus të siguruar nga qeveria që do t’i orientonte te vendi i porositur për t’u akomoduar. Zoti Wagner tha se shumica e tyre nuk do të qëndrojnë gjatë. “Se çfarë do të ndodhë më vonë, nuk mund të them gjë, sepse me përjashtim të dy prej tyre, të gjithë dëshirojnë të shkojnë dikund tjetër”, - citonte një agjenci fjalën e tij. Shumica e shqiptarëve janë shprehur për të shkuar në Australi, Shtetet e Bashkuara ose vendet e tjera të Europës Perëndimore. ( “Në Uashington, zëdhënësi i Departamentit Amerikan të Shtetit, Richard Boucher, tha se ai nuk kishte informacione rreth kërkesave për të udhëtuar në SHBA dhe nuk ka komente nga politika amerikane nëse do të ketë të tilla kërkesa”, - raportonte “The Associated Press”. Nuk ka një Ambasadë të Shteteve të Bashkuara në Tiranë).
Ata kërkonin azilim. Disa u ishin shmangur plumbave të policisë dhe kishin kërkuar strehim që më 28 qershor. Autoritetet shqiptare premtuan të shtunën se do të jepnin lejet e udhëtimit.
Era e ndryshimeve
Udhëheqësi komunist shqiptar, Ramiz Alia, ka nisur këtë vit të bëjë disa ndryshime të kujdesshme ekonomike në përpjekjet që të përmirësojë dhe rrisë standardet e jetesës, duke krijuar lehtësira për punonjësit dhe fermerët. Për 45 vjet me radhë, udhëtimi jashtë Shqipërisë ka qenë edhe virtualisht thuajse i pamundur. Por, udhëheqësit shqiptarë kanë filluar të shtrijnë lidhjet jashtë vendit që në vitin 1985 dhe ata së fundi kanë nisur të zbatojnë reformat.
Një paketë me rregulla të reja, që ka hyrë në fuqi të martën e kaluar, i jep të drejtë shtetit që të japë pasaporta për të gjithë ata që kanë moshë mbi 16 vjeç. Rreth 3 mijë veta që kërkuan azilim kanë qenë të vendosur në Ambasadën e Gjermanisë Perëndimore në Tiranë. Hanns Schumacher, zëdhënësi i Ministrisë së Jashtme të Gjermanisë Perëndimore, tha në Bon se një i dërguar i Kombeve të Bashkuara ishte paraqitur te ambasadat e Shqipërisë në Gjermaninë Perëndimore, Itali, Francë dhe Greqi, për të bërë bisedime me qeverinë shqiptare.
Në përfundim, janë marrë të gjithë shqiptarët në ambasadat e Çekosllavakisë, Gjermanisë Perëndimore, Hungarisë dhe Francës, ndërsa rreth 1000 janë në Ambasadën e Italisë dhe 30 të tjerë në Ambasadën e Greqisë.
Zyrtarët perëndimorë kanë shprehur pakënaqësinë se autoritetet shqiptare nuk u kanë siguruar atyre lejen që të udhëtojnë dhe nuk kanë garantuar nevojat minimale për kujdesjen e refugjatëve. Por ambasada është tejmbushur me emigrantë që flenë nëpër korridore dhe në kopsht, në kushtet që përshkruhen nga diplomatët si tejet skandaloze.
Ministri i Jashtëm francez në Paris tha se procedurat e pajisjes me pasaporta për 550 emigrantët në ambasadën e saj në Tiranë janë duke ecur me shpejtësi. Ai thotë se “shpresojmë se ato do të jenë të përfunduara deri nga fundi i ditës”.

*Artikulli është publikuar më 10 korrik 1990*
Titulli është redaksional

----------


## RaPSouL

*Si u prish imazhi i shqiptarëve për një muaj në Paris*

Kur 543 refugjatët shqiptarë udhëtuan me anije në Marsejë muajin e kaluar, shumë prej tyre dukeshin të gëzuar se ishin në Francë a ngaqë po këndonin himnin kombëtar të vendit të tyre. Tani, disa ngrihen dhe ata këndojnë “Flamuri me yjet që ndriçon”. “Amerika, Amerika”, - thoshte Arben Ahmeti, një 24-vjeçar trupmadh, në një anglishte që i ngecte teksa e ndiqnin një duzinë kokash në kor. “Ne vijmë nga Shqipëria dhe duam të shkojmë në Amerikë. Jo në Francë. Franca O.K., por unë shkoj në SHBA. Saimir Shima, një shofer 23-vjeçar, ishte gjithashtu në mesin e 4500 refugjatëve që u lejuan të largoheshin nga Shqipëria në mesin e muajit korrik. “Gjithë jetën time kam dëgjuar “Zërin e Amerikës” teksa fliste rreth të drejtave të njerëzve dhe demokracisë”, - thoshte ai përmes një përkthyesi. Më tej, ai shprehej: “Nëse unë nuk shkoj në Amerikë, preferoj të kthehem më mirë në Tiranë, në kryeqytetin shqiptar”.
Të gjithë dëshirojnë SHBA-të
Por rruga drejt Shteteve të Bashkuara është e mbushur me pengesa. Refugjatëve u është ofruar azilimi këtu dhe vetëm ata që janë me kushërinj në Amerikë kanë shumë shanse që të shkojnë atje. “Nuk ka ndonjë të dhënë se këta djem kanë qenë të persekutuar”, - tha një zyrtar amerikan. “Ata pikërisht këtë dëshirojnë”.
Megjithatë, shumë prej tyre janë të paduruar që të largohen nga Franca. Të mërkurën rreth 50 të rinj shqiptarë, të strehuar në një shkollë këtu, demonstruan para Ambasadës së Shteteve të Bashkuara në Paris. Policia u detyrua të qëndrojë gjatë gjithë natës jashtë. Tre prej tyre u morën nga zyrtarët amerikanë sot dhe u dhanë formularët për të plotësuar të gjitha të dhënat. “Ne jemi 24 orë pa gjumë, pa pirë ujë apo cigare dhe pa ngrënë”, - thotë Roland Qirjako, që pret autobusat për t’u kthyer në Emance, rreth 60 milje larg, në perëndim të Parisit.
“Pse ne jemi duke e kërkuar këtë? Ne që në Shqipëri kemi menduar Amerikën. Franca është vetëm një ndalesë, ndonëse Franca i lejoi refugjatët që të vinin dhe të qëndronin këtu. Ndërsa 3200 të tjerë ishin mbledhur në Ambasadën e Gjermanisë Perëndimore dhe 810 kishin hyrë në ambasadën italiane. Më shumë se 500 zgjodhën misionin francez në Tiranë si “çelësin” për te liria e tyre. Parisi, pastaj bashkërisht Boni dhe Roma, në mënyrë urgjente i kërkuan Shqipërisë që të jepte për ta lejet e udhëtimit.
“A është kjo demokraci?
Pas pritjes së ngrohtë në Marsejë, refugjatët, përkohësisht, u shpërndanë në kampet e ushtrisë dhe shkolla. Plani ishte që pastaj atyre t’u jepeshin shtëpi, punë dhe kurse trajnimi dhe gjuhe, për të lehtësuar integrimin e tyre brenda në shoqërinë franceze. Por, në këtë pikë, shfaqej problemi i Amerikës.
Ndërsa rreth gjysma e refugjatëve kanë zgjedhur qëndrimin në Francë, një grup i vendosur tashmë në Mourmelon ishte kthyer nga policia pas qëndrimit prej gati dy javësh para Ambasadës së SHBA-së në Paris. “Është e drejta jonë”, - thoshte një refugjat nga grupi për televizionin francez. “A nuk kemi një të drejtë? A është kjo demokraci?”
Rreth 60 djem të rinj, që strehoheshin në një shkollë në Emance, u larguan në vende të ndryshme në Francë, por 70 të tjerë vendosën të prisnin dhe pak kohë përgjigjen nga Ambasada e SHBA-së. Planet për mbylljen e këtij kampi të përkohshëm javën e fundit ishin shtyrë. Ndërkohë, janë paralajmëruar plane të reja për lëvizjen e tyre pas ditës së martë.
Zhgënjimi nga shqiptarët
Çuditërisht, zyrtarët francezë janë duke u treguar të paduruar. Në Itali rreth 500 shqiptarë kanë deklaruar se duan të shkojnë në SHBA, por ata nuk kanë protestuar. Në Gjermaninë Perëndimore zyrtarët amerikanë thanë se vetëm 6 refugjatë deri tani kishin aplikuar për viza.
Por në Francë, kënaqësia e mirëpritjes së një muaji më parë ishte prishur shumë shpejt. Ata refuzojnë të gjitha rregullat”, - thotë shefi i Komisariatit të Policisë në Emance. “Ata refuzojnë të lajnë dhe pastrojnë dhomat e tyre, sepse thonë se në Shqipëri këto punë i bëjnë gratë”. “Gjithashtu, neve na kanë mbërritur ankesa edhe nga komuniteti këtu rreth vjedhjeve të vogla dhe ngacmimeve të vajzave. Ata kanë një problem përsa i përket shoqërimit me persona të tjerë.
Megjithatë, policët bënin roje në hyrjet e shkollave, përreth pallatit të Montlieut, ndonëse refugjatët ishin të lirë të vinin dhe shkonin.
“Bota u detyrohet diçka atyre”
Një oficer i ri, i ngarkuar nga kontigjenti i marinës që të kujdeset për ushqimin e refugjatëve, tha se vetëm katër prej tyre kanë mbaruar një kurs në frëngjisht që është organizuar këtu”. “Ata mendojnë se bota u detyrohet diçka atyre. Ata mendojnë se Amerika do t’u japë gjithçka. Ata janë në hall. Por, për momentin dhe së fundi, ëndrra e tyre për Amerikën mbetet e paprekur”, - thotë ai.
Arton Kelmendi, një mekanik 25-vjeçar, ishte pyetur nga një vizitor nëse “ai mendonte se rrugët e saj janë të shtruara me flori. “Jo”, - ishte përgjigjur ai në moment. “Unë mendoj se rrugët e Amerikës janë të shtruara me demokraci”. “Babai im kaloi 10 vjet të jetës në burg në Shqipëri. Unë jam i lirë”.
Shumë refugjatë gjithashtu flisnin duke shpresuar në ndihmën që atyre u ishte premtuar nga shqiptarët në SHBA, veçanërisht në Çikago, Detroit, Boston, Filadelfia dhe Nju Jork. “Ndodhen vetëm pak shqiptarë në Francë”, - tha Ahmeti. “Ata nuk janë organizuar që të na ndihmojnë ne”.
I lidhur me atdheun
Por një refugjat, Voltan Fishta, një student 22-vjeçar që mëson për frëngjisht në Shqipëri dhe që përkthente për shokët e tij tha se “ka planifikuar të qëndrojë në Francë”. “Unë dëshiroj të jem sa më i lidhur të jetë e mundur me Shqipërinë”, - deklaron ai. Përfundimisht, kishte shumë shqiptarë që ishin ngrehur për të fluturuar drejt SHBA-së. Zyrtarët amerikanë në Paris kanë premtuar se nëse formularët janë marrë më 27 gusht, aplikantët do të marrin përgjigjen deri më 12 shtator. “Por miratimin përfundimtar për vizë do ta presin pas 7 apo 8 muajsh”, - thotë zyrtari.
Për momentin, edhe zoti Fishta është i informuar për lajmet se në të ardhmen mund të ketë edhe ardhje të tjera të shqiptarëve. “Largimi ynë nuk nënkupton se regjimi i Tiranës do të hapet”, - thotë ai. Ai (regjimi, - shën. red.) thyhet nga presioni i jashtëm, por është gjëja më e vështirë që mund të ndodhë ndonjëherë. Regjimi do të përpiqet të mos e lejojë që të ndodhë kjo.


*Artikulli është publikuar në “New York Times” më 18 gusht 1990*
Titulli është redaksional

----------


## RaPSouL

*Si u përleshën antikomunistët me enveristët në Nju-Jork, kur fliste Ramiz Alia në OKB
*

Udhëheqja e Shqipërisë, me një ndër qeveritë komuniste të fundit me linjën më të ashpër, ka përfunduar serinë e bisedimeve me Shtetet e Bashkuara për të vendosur marrëdhëniet diplomatike pas një ndërprerjeje 51-vjeçare. Një fakt i tillë është thënë sot nga shefi i delegacionit të Shqipërisë në Kombet e Bashkuara. “Ne i kemi shtrënguar duart”, - tha Bashkim Pitarka. “Ne jemi gati dhe jemi duke pritur përgjigjen. Jemi duke pritur miratimin përfundimtar nga Presidenti i Shteteve të Bashkuara të Amerikës. Ne jemi gati t’i nisim nesër”, - deklaroi ambasadori Pitarka. Qëndrimi i tij vjen meqenëse Presidenti i Shqipërisë, Ramiz Alia, u shfaq sot në fjalimin e tij përpara Asamblesë së Përgjithshme të Kombeve të Bashkuara, ku bënte thirrje për t’i dhënë fund vetizolimit të vendit të tij. Një zëdhënës i Departamentit të Shtetit tha se vendosja e marrëdhënieve diplomatike ka shenja premtuese, megjithëse ato mund të kërkojnë disa javë përpara se të bëhet miratimi i tyre. Shtetet e Bashkuara kanë qenë të gatshme të vendosin marrëdhëniet diplomatike me Shqipërinë për disa vjet. Por, oferta ishte refuzuar deri këtë vit, kur Shqipëria po i jepte fund izolimit të tij si pasojë e kolapsit të komunizmit kudo në Europën Lindore. 
Kushtet, të fiksuara në vitin 1945 
Zyrtarisht, Shtetet e Bashkuara i ndërprenë marrëdhëniet me Shqipërinë në qershor të vitit 1939, pas invazionit dhe pushtimit të vendit nga Italia. Në vitin 1945, Shtetet e Bashkuara e kushtëzuan rifillimin e marrëdhënieve diplomatike me zgjedhjet e lira dhe njohjen e marrëveshjeve të paraluftës. Ata dërguan një mision në Tiranë atë vit që të ndjekë problemin. Por, në vitin 1946, sipas Departamentit të Shtetit, qeveria e re komuniste kërkoi mbylljen e misionit. Prillin e kaluar presidenti Alia tha në Komitetin Qendror të drejtuar nga Partia Komuniste se ai është i gatshëm që të vendosë lidhje diplomatike me Shtetet e Bashkuara dhe Bashkimin Sovjetik. 
Marrëdhëniet diplomatike me Bashkimin Sovjetik u ndërprenë 30 vjet më parë, kur Shqipëria u bë palë me Mao Zedong kundër Nikita Krushovit, të cilat u mbyllën në korrik të atij viti. 
“Bisedimet midis zyrtarëve të Departamentit të Shtetit dhe Shqipërisë nisën në Nju-Jork dhe Uashington pas njoftimit në prill”, - tha Pitarka. Ai u shpreh se “vendi i tij është i kënaqur me rezultatet e bisedimeve”. Pitarka tha se Shtetet e Bashkuara nuk kanë vendosur kushte në rinisjen e lidhjeve diplomatike. 
Presidenti Alia erdhi në pushtet në vitin 1985, pas vdekjes së Enver Hoxhës, i cili sundoi Shqipërinë për katër dekada me radhë. “Ai ka lëvizur ngadalë drejt ndryshimit të politikave autoritare në vend”, - thonë zyrtarët amerikanë. 
Në fjalimin e tij përpara Asamblesë së Përgjithshme sot, presidenti tha se “Shqipëria shpreson të bëhet pjesëmarrëse në takimin e “Samitit Lindje-Perëndim”, që mbahet në Paris në muajin nëntor dhe do të mirëpresë vendosjen e marrëdhënieve të ngushta me fqinjët e tij europianë”. 
Ai tha se vendi i tij dëshiron të bashkëpunojë me Konferencën për Sigurinë dhe Bashkëpunimin në Europë, e përbërë nga 35 shtete europiane, SHBA-të e Kanadaja. 
Zoti Alia tha se synimet për eliminimin “e ndarjes së Europës brenda blloqeve dhe sferave të influencës” kërkon mbështetje të sinqertë për vendin e tij. 
Alarmi për ndërhyrje 
Por, ndërsa udhëheqësi shqiptar duket i gatshëm të ndërtojë urat e bashkëpunimit me vendet e tjera, ai ka paralajmëruar kundërshtimin për ndërhyrjet në çështjet e brendshme të Shqipërisë. “Arroganca, e frymëzuar nga politika e fortë, - tha ai, - e cila është reflektuar në vazhdimësi të përpjekjeve për modeleve të ndryshme, standardeve dhe skemave të zhvillimeve politike dhe sociale dhe të tjera, nuk janë kapërcyer ende. 
Zoti Pitarka tha sërish se “presidenti nuk la të nënkuptohet se Shqipëria nuk është duke ndryshuar. Ne duhet të shkojmë drejt proceseve të shëndosha demokratike”, - tha ai. 
Shqipëria, e cila ka një popullsi aktuale me 3.3 milionë banorë, e ka shpallur pavarësinë në vitin 1912, pas më shumë se katër shekujsh sundimi nga Turqia. 
Demonstruesit shqiptarë jashtë selisë së Kombeve të Bashkuara, që ishin grumbulluar të protestonin kundër fjalimit të presidentit Ramiz Alia (shën. red.), u konfliktuan në mesnatë me bashkatdhetarët e tyre që kishin ardhur për të mbështetur dhe brohoritur për presidentin shqiptar. Policia, e cila nuk bëri arrestime, mbylli hyrjen brenda selisë së Kombeve të Bashkuara për gjysmë ore pasi ndodhi incidenti. 

*Artikulli është publikuar në “New York Times” më 29 shtator 1990* 
Titulli është redaksional

----------


## RaPSouL

*Përse Kavaja u kthye në simbolin e antikomunizmit*

_Reportazh i përgatitur nga gazetari amerikan në nëntorin e vitit 1990, kur qyteti në Shqipërinë e Mesme u kthye ndër vatrat e rezistencës. Demonstratat dhe survejimi i gazetarëve të huaj. Zhvillimet në Tiranë dhe në rrethet e tjera të vendit dhe skem_


Kur njëri nga moria e automjeteve të huaja, që janë lejuar të qarkullojnë në këtë vend, kaloi përmes këtij qyteti industrial të pistë, njerëzit që po ecnin në këmbë në rrugën kryesore i kishin ngritur gishtërinjtë e tyre në formën V. 
Shenja e V-së është një ndër mënyrat, të cilën shoferët e kamionëve e shpjegonin me qëndrimin mospërfillës ndaj Partisë së Punës, e cila ka qeverisur vendin për 46 vitet e fundit dhe tani duket se është duke humbur dukshëm forcën e kontrollit. 
Në muajt e fundit, njerëzit e këtij qyteti me 20 mijë banorë, që ndodhet 18 milje në jugperëndim të Tiranës, e kanë kthyer Kavajën në një vatër të fortë të demonstratave antikomuniste. 
Të shtëna dhe linçime 
Kishte protesta në mars, në qershor dhe sërish në korrik. Demonstrata e korrikut ku, sipas një të riu vendali, morën pjesë 5 – 10 mijë persona, shënoi një rritje të dhunës, ku një burrë u qëllua për vdekje nga forcat e sigurisë dhe një punonjës policie u vra nga turma. 
“Qytetarët e Kavajës i urrejnë komunistët”, - tha një djalë i ri. Që në fillim të janarit, ka patur edhe demonstrata dhe përplasje të tjera më të mëdha në qytetin verior të Shkodrës dhe në kryeqytet (Tiranë). 
Të marra së bashku, në këndvështrimin e shqiptarëve dhe të diplomatëve të paktë perëndimorë të akredituar këtu, këto ngjarje e përfshijnë Shqipërinë në rrugën që ndërmorën në vitin 1989 edhe vendet e tjera të Europës Lindore, të cilat janë në kulmin e kolapsit me qeveritë e tyre komuniste. 
Në ndryshim nga rrethanat në vendet e tjera, Shqipëria tani është përfshirë në hapa të pashkelura, me një përkeqësim të ekonomisë, me një pakësim të mallrave të konsumit dhe, në këto katër muajt e fundit, me një frikë të dukshme të njerëzve për shtim të forcave të sigurisë, të quajtura “Sigurimi” 
Procesi i demokratizimit 
Që në pranverën e kaluar, qeveria e presidentit Ramiz Alia, i cili drejtonte gjithashtu edhe Partinë Komuniste, e njohur formalisht si Partia e Punës së Shqipërisë, ka bërë përpjekje që t’i përmbahet linjës, me një program të matur dhe gradual masash politike dhe ekonomike që njihen me emrin “demokratizim” në vendin me të varfër të Europës. 
Bujqit që mblidheshin në kooperativa me 30-50 punonjës, tani janë lejuar që të kultivojnë në ngastra toke private dhe të shesin perime dhe mish në tregjet e hapura. Për herë të parë qytetarët janë lejuar të udhëtojnë kudo dhe në katër muajt e fundit më shumë se 25 mijë veta kanë ikur, pjesa më e madhe e tyre, në mënyrë të qëllimshme, janë larguar për të mos u kthyer. 
Në bazë të dekretit zyrtar, njerëzit janë të lejuar të ndjekin ritet fetare privatisht në shtëpitë e tyre, një liri kjo e ndaluar kur qeveria e kishte deklaruar Shqipërinë një shtet ateist dhe kishte mbyllur të gjitha kishat dhe xhamitë që në vitin 1967. 
Këtu në Kavajë, kristianët kanë nisur të paralajmërojnë protestat publike që në fillimet e verës së kaluar dhe gjatë demonstratës së korrikut lëshuan parulla antikomuniste kundër oficerëve të Sigurimit që ishin infiltruar në radhët e protestuesve, duke penguar ata që ishin në krye të lëvizjes. 
Vendi i kundërshtive 
Që nga malet e larta të tij, të cilat mbulojnë 2/3 e tokës deri te fushat e ngushta përgjatë bregdetit të Adriatikut, Shqipëria në vjeshën e vitit 1990 ishte një vend me shumë kontraste të mprehta sociale, madje me kundërshti: 
*Në fushat, ku nuk ka makineri bujqësore, gratë punojnë me mjete krahu si lopata dhe kazma, ndërsa në hotel “Dajti” në kryeqytet tani ka një pajisje për kartat e kreditit dhe një faks. 
*Në Universitetin “Enver Hoxha” në Tiranë, një disko ofron muzikë çdo të shtunë në mbrëmje, ndërsa studentët akoma janë të instruktuar me një edukatë komuniste të bazuar në parimet e Stalinit. Sipas një gjykimi në bazë të një numri bisedash të sinqerta, shumë, ndoshta shumica e 4 mijë studentëve, dëshirojnë të largohen nga Shqipëria. Akoma kishte studentë që kishin zotëruar në mënyrë të plotë dhe të bindur të gjithë linjën e Partisë Komuniste, të cilën e shprehnin me të huajt se “Marksi, Lenini dhe Stalini janë një” 
*Një statujë e Stalinit qëndron akoma në rrugën kryesore të Tiranës. Një pikturë e Stalinit mbizotëron në sheshin kryesor të qytetit malor të Pukës. Këtu ka një qytet që mban emrin e tij. Por skulptura e Stalinit që qëndronte në pjesën e poshtme të qytetit të Shkodrës është zhvendosur nga autoritetet komuniste verën e kaluar, pasi protestuesit e çmontuan në demonstratën e muajit janar. 
Shteti i të Drejtave të Njeriut 
Gjendja e të Drejtave të Njeriut në Shqipëri paraqitet gjithashtu me kontraste, ndonëse qeveria ka kërkuar që të pranohet në Konferencën për Sigurinë dhe Bashkëpunimin në Europë. Ndërsa në fillimet e këtij viti mijëra qytetarë që ishin internuar në zona të ndryshme rurale për shkelje të ndryshme dhe shumë të tjerë që janë mbajtur si të burgosur politikë, tani janë liruar ndërsa qeveria ka mbajtur vetëm 80 të burgosur politikë. Mes të dënuarve thuhet se janë edhe ish-ministri i Tregtisë së Jashtme Kiço Ngjela dhe djali i tij, Spartaku, të cilët janë arrestuar në vitin 1976 dhe janë mbajtur në një kamp të quajtur “Kosova”. 
Kundërshtitë shqiptare janë shtuar edhe nga udhëheqja nën drejtimin e presidentit Alia që në parimet e tij kishte qëndrimin e prerë: në njërën anë të “idealit tonë socialist” dhe në anën tjetër dëshirën e tij për “demokraci sa më të thellë", një ekonomi tregu dhe lidhje të ngushta me Europën Perëndimore dhe Shtetet e Bashkuara. 
“Ne jemi konfuzë dhe të frustruar, por jemi më pak të frikësuar”, - thotë një inxhinier i ri nga Shkodra, i cili përgjigjet rreth programit të reformave të lançuar nga z. Alia. “Të gjithë ne të rinjtë dëshirojmë të shpëtojmë”. 
Dalja jashtë 
Në të vërtetë mbi 25 mijë veta janë larguar legalisht me pasaporta dhe viza, si dhe 5 mijë të tjerë fituan të drejtën e udhëtimit jashtë në fillimin e korrikut përmes hyrjes me forcë në ambasadat perëndimore dhe morën azilimin. Një numër i madh shqiptarësh kanë kaluar ilegalisht kufijtë e fqinjëve jugosllavë dhe grekë në muajt e fundit. Sipas një studiuesi nga Tirana, të paktën 50 persona që tentuan të kalojnë kufirin janë “konfirmuar të vrarë” nga ushtarët vitin e kaluar, por ai thotë se “numri aktual mund të jetë më i lartë sesa 300 – 400 persona”. Nuk është e qartë ende nëse qëllohet për të vrarë megjithë ndryshimet e bëra, por një vajzë katërvjeçare është vrarë me armë zjarri gjatë një arratisjeje të hapur të rreth 19 shqiptarëve që po kalonin përmes Liqenit të Shkodrës në Jugosllavi në verën e kaluar nga një komandë ushtarake. 
Asnjë prej këtyre ngjarjeve nuk është përmendur në shtypin dhe televizionet shqiptare të kontrolluara rreptësisht nga shteti. 
Konfuzioni aktual në trajtimin nga ana e qeverisë të situatës së sigurisë është përmendur nga disa korrespondentë të huaj që vizituan Kavajën në këtë pasditen e fundit. 
Lëshimi i vizave siç duket do të lejojë gjithnjë e më shumë lirinë e lëvizjes në Shqipëri për 10 ose më shumë ditë. Ata mund të vizitojnë çdo qytet që të dëshirojnë dhe mund të largohen nga vendi kur të duan, në momentin më të përshtatshëm. 
Korrespondentët ndaluan në Durrës, pastaj vazhduan në drejtim të Tiranës nga rruga e Kavajës, 10 milje drejt jugut. Për pak minuta më pas ata u gjendën në Kavajë, kur befas u shfaqen katër makina me policë civilë dhe me uniformë. Gazetarët ishin në varg në drejtim të burgut të internimit. 
Të gjithë qytetarët e pranishëm në një kohë u mbushën mendjen policëve që të lejonin korrespondentët që të vazhdonin udhëtimin me paralajmërimin se nuk duhet të përsëriten veprime të tilla që sjellin ndryshimin e itinerarit të tyre. Sipas një qytetari, “Kavaja dukej si një vend në survejimin e Sigurimit që para disa javësh”. 
“Ata urrejnë veçanërisht Hoxhën” 
Nuk është e qartë pozita e presidentit Ramiz Alia në këto ditë në Shqipëri. Paraardhësi i tij, Enver Hoxha, që vdiq në vitin 1985, ishte “trajtuar si një fuqi e mbinatyrshme në vitet e fundit të tij”, - tha sot një teknik anijesh në qytetin e Durrësit. “Tani njerëzit lëshojnë parulla kundër Hoxhës dhe të vesë, Nexhmijes, në Kavajë dhe në Tiranë. Veçanërisht në Kavajë, ata e urrejnë Hoxhën. Edhe zoti Alia nuk ishte i nderuar këtu, megjithëse disa shqiptarë flisnin me një nivel respekti dhe afeksioni për të. 
Ai nuk promovon ndonjë kult të përngjashëm të personalitetit të Enver Hoxhës. 
Një teknik nga Durrësi thotë, duke iu referuar Xhelil Gjonit, një anëtar i linjës së ashpër në Byronë Politike Komuniste dhe një sekretar partie, se “shumë njerëz fajësojnë Gjonin për dhunën këtu, por ai thotë se është vetë Alia. Ai është në detyrë”. 
Presidenti Alia përshkruhet nga një ambasador perëndimor që ka biseduar me të për një kohë të gjatë si një “njeri me kurajo personale dhe me vetëpërmbajtje dhe duket shumë relaksues”. Gjithashtu, është një njeri me pamje të konsiderueshme, të cilën ai e shfaqi edhe në përshëndetjen e një grupi me gazetarë të huaj në fund të tetorit. 
Por, gjithashtu, ai do të shfaqet si një trajner që “kalëron” një tigër, i cili e ndihmoi atë të edukohej si një aktivist i ri komunist dhe pastaj të shkëlqejë në zhvillimin e plotë të tij. Tani, tigri është duke lëvizur me ritmin që zoti Alia nuk mund ta kontrollojë tërësisht më gjatë dhe në mënyrë të besueshme ai do ta lëshojë atë, duke e zbutur paksa, por pa e përlarë atë. 
Rasti i Rumanisë 
Rumania shfaqet shpesh në bisedat e këtyre ditëve në Tiranë dhe në qytetet e tjera ku shqiptarët diskutojnë skenarin më të keq të fundit të sundimit të komunizmit në vendin e tyre, që kupton një kryengritje të fortë popullore kundër diktaturës me shumë gjakderdhje siç ndodhi në dhjetorin e kaluar në Bukuresht. 
“Ne nuk do t’ia lejojmë vetes të kemi një Rumani këtu”, – thotë një student në Tiranë që shoqëron vullnetarisht vizitorët e huaj. “Sepse ne jemi njerëz gjaknxehtë dhe këtu do të ketë një masakër”, - përgjigjet ai. 

*Artikulli është publikuar në “New York Times” më 5 nëntor 1990* 
Titulli është redaksional

----------


## RaPSouL

*Kadare: “U arratisa ne France se Ramiz Alia nderpreu komunikimin”*

Ismail Kadare, shkrimtari më i njohur i Shqipërisë, thotë se kërkoi strehim në Francë një muaj më parë sepse “dezertimi im do të ndihmojë demokratizimin e vendit tim më shumë sesa çdo veprim tjetër që mund të ndërmerrja në Shqipëri”.
Shqipëria është vendi i fundit në Europë i sunduar nga komunistët dhe Ismail Kadare, novelat dhe poemat e të cilit janë publikuar në rreth 1 milionë kopje, ka qenë një figurë kombëtare këtu, e krahasuar ndoshta me popullaritetin e Mark Tuenit në SHBA. Vepra e tij është përkthyer në 15 gjuhë të botës.
Në përgjigje të kërkesave, shkrimtari 54-vjeçar, në intervistën e parë të dhënë qëkur u arratis, tha se ka qenë nën kërcënimin e Sigurimit, policia sekrete e kudogjendur në Shqipëri. Sipas tij, “kjo së bashku me zhgënjimin e tij rreth trajtimit brutal nga ana e qeverisë të disa prej 5000 azilkërkuesve të ambasadave të huaja në Tiranë në verën e këtij viti, e shtynë atë të largohej.
“Me rastin e procesit të demokratizimit në Shqipëri hapi i ndryshimit është një çështje e jetës dhe vdekjes”, - thotë ai duke iu referuar programit të shtatë muajve më parë të presidentit Ramiz Alia për ndryshim të matur politik dhe ekonomik. “Në qoftë se ka ndonjë dyshim se duke përshpejtuar të tilla procese do të shkaktohet shqetësim dhe anarki dhe, si rrjedhim, plagë kombit shqiptar, unë nuk do ta ngre kurrë këtë çështje. Por unë jam i bindur se e vërteta është ndryshe. Jam i bindur se një ngadalësim në këtë drejtim do të ishte fatale.
“Shoh fundin e diktaturës”
Ai tha gjithashtu se është thellësisht i sigurt se pavarësisht nga sundimi stalinist për më shumë se katër dekada, 3.3 milionë shqiptarët do të jenë në gjendje ta shkundin diktaturën.
“Ky është një popull me pasuri të brendshme, - tha ai, - me një traditë të fortë dhe një sens të madh të drejtësisë. Populli shqiptar do të jetë i aftë që të marrë hapin e duhur në këtë kohë të vështirë. E keqja e ka prekur këtë vend vetëm në sipërfaqe dhe ky është qëllimi ynë i përbashkët që ta shpëtojmë.
Si edhe në veprat e tjera letrare të krijuara nën diktaturën komuniste, vepra e Kadaresë është lexuar në mënyra të ndryshme dhe në nivele të ndryshme. Sipas një shprehje të Arshi Pipës, një kritik shqiptaro-amerikan, “ai ka një mënyrë të dyfishtë të të shkruarit, aluduese, analogjike dhe shpesh alegorike, të theksuara nga situata që lënë të nënkuptohen”.
Zoti Kadare ka qenë i tillë si burim polemikash në vend edhe në ciklin letrar. Romanet dhe vjershat e tij janë kritikuar, por edhe lavdëruar nga regjimi tiranik komunist i Enver Hoxhës, i cili vdiq në vitin 1985. Për shembull, romani i tij “Kronikë në gur”, i publikuar në vitin 1971, portretizon deri në detaje jetën në Gjirokastër, vend ku ka lindur ai dhe Enver Hoxha. Disa nga këto shmangie e shqyrtojnë zotin Hoxha në një dritë të zbehtë.
Por te “Dimri i Madh”, një roman që flet për ndërprerjen e marrëdhënieve të Shqipërisë me Bashkimin Sovjetik në vitin 1960, Kadare e përshkruan Enver Hoxhën si një hero kombëtar për të sfiduar Nikita S. Krushovin, liderin sovjet të asaj kohe. Për këtë moment, gjithashtu, ai ka bërë edhe një poemë të gjatë të titulluar “Vitet ‘60”.
Jo “divorc”
I pyetur nëse ai mund të rishikojë pikëpamjet e tij për “epokën e Enver Hoxhës”, të cilën e mbajti për 40 vjet, Kadare përgjigjet: “Ka nevojë për mua të ndryshojë. Për më tepër se unë nuk do të hedh poshtë kurrë atë që kam shkruar. Unë nuk kam qëllim të hedh baltë në 50 vitet e jetës së popullit tim”. Ai nuk e hedh poshtë, pasi ka përfituar edhe mbrojtjen e Enver Hoxhës. “Për 20 vjet ata më kanë goditur mua në mënyrë të vazhdueshme. A e besoni se ndokush në Shqipëri do të më kishte goditur, veçanërisht me të tilla metoda kaq të ashpra, megjithëse ai ka qenë mbrojtësi real i Enver Hoxhës?”.
Shkrimtari thotë se nëse mbroheshe prej tij, me këtë do të ishte “i gjithë shteti shqiptar”, falë aprovimit të padiskutueshëm të veprave të tij. Në të vërtetë këtu është e vështirë të gjeje një familje shqiptare pa librat e Kadaresë dhe çdo vizitor i huaj është njohur me vëllimet me poezi të tij, të cilësuara si suvenire. “Nëse do të kishte qenë ngritur në dogmën zyrtare, vepra ime do të ishte djegur shumë kohë më parë”, - thotë ai.
Ai thekson një incident të vitit 1975, kur kishte paraqitur poemën e quajtur “Pashallarët e kuq”, që atakonte burokracinë komuniste. Thelbi i poemës arrinte të bënte thirrje për një revoltë dhe burokracia partiake arriti të shmangë publikimin e tij, duke e detyruar zotin Kadare që të bëjë autokritikë dhe të mos e publikojë atë për një kohë të gjatë. “Askush nuk më doli në mbrojtje”, - tha ai.
Në këtë vit, më herët, ai tha se policia sekrete ka fabrikuar formulimet, duke e akuzuar se ai kishte dënuar një azilkërkues në Tiranë. Ai e cilësoi këtë një “mashtrim përbuzës”.
“Një sulm përfundimtar, - vazhdon ai, - ishin kërcënimet direkte dhe indirekte nga Sigurimi, i cili kërkonte që të lante borxhet e vjetra. Sigurimi ka përdorur dëshminë e parë për shlyerjen e këtyre borxheve”.
Lista e zhdukjes
Zoti Kadare aludohej këtu se ishte në listën e rreth 100 intelektualëve shqiptarë që do të arrestoheshin nga policia sekrete. Ekzistenca e kësaj liste ishte thashethemuar në Tiranë pranverën dhe verën që kaloi si një tentativë e dukshme që të trembë intelektualët. Shkrimtari ishte raportuar i përfshirë në këtë listë. Kadare e dinte se e ishte takuar dhe diskutuar rreth pikëpamjeve të tij për të ardhmen e Shqipërisë me presidentin Alia, sidomos së fundi, në gusht, dhe që “ndonëse bashkëbisedimi im me të ishte ndërprerë, unë akoma besoja se mund të bisedoje dhe të kishte një dialog me të”. Gjithashtu, ai thoshte se ishte e dukshme se regjimi i Alisë nuk ishte aq brutal sa i Enver Hoxhës. “Regjimi në momentin aktual është shumë më pak diktatorial”, - tha ai.
Shkrimtari është tashmë prej disa javësh në Francë, ku edhe ka lajmëruar se ka kërkuar azil politik që më 25 tetor. Pasi kishin kaluar 28 orë nga largimi, agjencia zyrtare shqiptare e lajmeve e trajtoi çështjen në qëndrimin e tij “me një akt të shëmtuar”, - thotë Kadare, duke shtuar se e arsyetonin edhe “si një shërbim që u bëhej armiqve të Shqipërisë”.
Në një intervistë, Zoti Kadare tha: “Zyrtarët dogmatikë gjithmonë kanë bërë gjëra të tilla.
Ata që janë gjithashtu vigjilentë të mbrojnë kriminelët dhe kundërshtarët e Shqipërinë, si Stalini, janë gati të flakin me kënaqësinë më të madhe vlerat e kombit. Por tani është vonë. Koha e tyre ka përfunduar.
Reagojnë shkrimtarët e tjerë
Reagimet e menjëhershme nga shkrimtarët e tjerë të njohur në Tiranë ishin të ndryshme; me keqardhje, me miqësi dhe admirim për Kadarenë. “Unë vazhdoj të kem një respekt të madh për veprën e tij”, - thotë Dritëro Agolli, një poet që kryeson Lidhjen e Shkrimtarë të Shqipërisë. “Unë ndihem i çlirët” – thotë Neshat Tozaj, një shkrimtar, duke komentuar: “Unë jam akoma shoku i tij”.
Që nga arratisja e tij, Kadare vazhdon të mbetet i izoluar në vendndodhjen e tij të mbajtur të fshehur nga botuesi i tij në Paris. Pyetjet e intervistës i ishin dhënë atij në frëngjisht përmes botuesit. Përgjigjet ishin dhënë në gjuhën shqipe dy javë më vonë. Ai tha se arratisja e tij ishte e “paralajmëruar” në mënyrë figurative në pranverën e shkuar, në një poemë të titulluar "Koha e pamjaftueshme", e publikuar së fundi në Shqipëri.
Në të ai flet se është duke iu afruar “zhdukja” e tij, gjë që e thotë në një intervistë: “Largimi nga kjo botë ka qenë i njëmendët me largimin nga atdheu”.
Strofa e fundit është
I persekutuar deri në momentin e fundit
Nga qetësia dhe të qenit peng tragjik
Ndoshta në një mënyrë të pakuptueshme
Unë do largohem nga të gjithë dhe arratisem


*Artikulli është publikuar në “New York Times më 6 dhjetor 1990*
Titulli është redaksional

----------

